# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie and Jake news?

## Frankie

Has any one got any news on Chrissie and Jake because it seem as though they have not been seen together for ages!!!

----------


## Layne

i know so far this week i don't week i don't think we've seen chrissie or sam??I've seen jake but not with chrissie, come on EE you can't do this to us they kiss on thursday and now it seems like niether or them are in it at all!

----------


## Angeldelight

where have they gone? i can't believe it all that bulid up then a kiss then NOTHING just NOTHING. 

what's going on? come on EE give us something here, we're all dying to know what's going to happen.

----------


## AleX liddell

Yeh I no I'm really annnoyed how one episode they are there most of the time and the next they are not in it at all. Hopefully they'll be on tonight!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

i really hope their in it tonight as i was really disappointed when i didn't see them on monday OR tuesday

----------


## crazygirl

i thought it would of happened by now

----------


## !chrissie262!

I think they should have more chrissie and jake coz i am getting annoyed waiting

----------


## Rach33

Join the annoyed about Jake and Chrissie club I just this second formed it I'm the one and only member we had one kiss and that was it

----------


## !chrissie262!

> i know so far this week i don't week i don't think we've seen chrissie or sam??I've seen jake but not with chrissie, come on EE you can't do this to us they kiss on thursday and now it seems like niether or them are in it at all!


Just so you know i don't think i have seen jake this week but i have chrissie
can't they show what happens it is reaaly annoying me  :Wal2l:

----------


## Rach33

Not this week but he was in last week but even then he wasn't in much Danny was in more than Jake with all the ruby stuff

----------


## !chrissie262!

> Join the annoyed about Jake and Chrissie club I just this second formed it I'm the one and only member we had one kiss and that was it


I'll join  :Clap:

----------


## Rach33

Yay I'm not alone

----------


## Layne

I'll join to!!!

----------


## Rach33

Yippee it's official we have a Jake and Chrissie lovers club (JCLC)

----------


## BlackKat

I'll join.  :Big Grin:  They'd make such a good couple -- lots of chemistry.

----------


## Rach33

We just keep growing

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Me too, sounds fun!! But i fully support its message!

----------


## Rach33

The more the merrier I think that's five now i'm not sure

----------


## Rach33

Me 
!Chrissie262
*Fanatic*Loves Dennis*
BlackKat
Kitz 

Offical members of the Jake and Chrissie Lovers club

----------


## !chrissie262!

yeah i am in

----------


## xoxsengulxox

hiii does anyone no if sonia gets chloe bak?

----------


## !chrissie262!

I can't wait till they are on screen again together! definately chemistry!

----------


## !chrissie262!

We Are Talking About Chrissie And Jake Not Sonia Even Though That Is A Very Interresting Subject!

----------


## Jade

> hiii does anyone no if sonia gets chloe bak?


This is the thread for talking about the  sonia/martin/chloe storyline

Thanks

----------


## !chrissie262!

Does Anyone Know What Will Happen Coz Now I Am Getting Desperate To Find About Jake And Chrissie

----------


## AleX liddell

Ill join too!!!

----------


## Rach33

Wicked that's six I'm getting desperate too how dare EE keep us hanging around like this

----------


## chamone256

i'm either imagining things or TAO (tracy-ann oberman) was dropping hints in a magazine that Chrissie was going to get pregnant. the interviewer was saying things like is it true and TAO was like wait and see. I'm confused. anybody know if this is true?  :Confused:

----------


## Blondie

It's always been rumoured since Den's death that she'd end up pregnant with his baby. Which magazine was this? Is it a recent one?

It's really weird that Chrissie and Jake haven't even been seen on the square, and there's no mention of them in the next few weeks spoilers at all. Bring them back!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Which mag is it I like the sound of this well as long as it's not Den's baby eugh Jake's baby I can live with that

----------


## chamone256

i'm fairly sure it was a magazine simular to Womens own or Take a break or Closer. it was something like that.
it wasn't a recent magazine i was reading it round about the time of the episode where chrissie kills Den.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

hope it's true it would be funny to see how she coped with her own baby

----------


## BlackKat

I actually hope she's not. Cos if it's Den's then -- urg. And if it's Jake's -- well, he's leaving (damn you EE bosses. Damn you!) so where would that leave Chrissie?


Jake and Chrissie have both been kinda absent the last few episodes. I hope they get more scenes together soon.

----------


## Rach33

OH MY GOD LOVE YOUR PICS WOW HUNKY MR MOON *Squeals excitedly* sorry i'm mentally ill

----------


## mw0390

i will join too

----------


## chamone256

May i join too?

----------


## BlackKat

Yay, we're taking over.   :Thumbsup:   :Lol:  





> OH MY GOD LOVE YOUR PICS WOW HUNKY MR MOON *Squeals excitedly* sorry i'm mentally ill



Mine? Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Please remember this is the Soiler section of the Eastenders board

Thanks

----------


## Rach33

Sorry you can all join and yes your pics how cute

Eight members and counting

----------


## Layne

I'm part of the JCLC! YEH!  :Cheer:  

Friday 18th March 2005 was the last time i have seen jake & Chrissie!
I mean yes i've seen them but not together and not much, come to think about it i don't think i've seen much or sam or even THE VIC!!!
I don't see how ee can do that, i mean they've gone from having a huge storyline (Dens Death) to big storylines (aftermath ,giving up half the Vic and snogging Jake *Lucky Cow*) to totally disappearing, i Mean come on i think Jake and chrissie have been/still are one of the more popular things in EE.We want them together even though the sexy moons are leaving *still in mourning* 
I have also heard that chrissie may become pregnant but i heard it may be with Den's child but it would of happened by now wouldn't it??
I know this is really off topic but i thought the thread is Jake & Chrissie News and it is news, Kinda!!

Luv ya all
Layne
xxx

Ps Does anyone want to make me a Banna thing??

----------


## Rach33

Missing the moons already and they aint gone I can't believe it was the 18th March it seems such a long time ago

----------


## Babe14

Aww that would be so cute, Jake will (would of been/maybe still will be) a fantastic dad and it would be great to see Jake helping Chrissie run the Vic whilst still working at Scarlet. Jake and Chrissie are just so right for one another.

----------


## Layne

JCLC 4EVA
 :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

YAY loving it JCLC Members are all coming together

----------


## Babe14

I've got severe "Jake" withdrawal symptoms, we haven't seen him since last Tuesday!! 

There just has to be more flirting between him and Chrissie and defintely another snog (maybe we will see some wall bouncing!! E.g. Dennis/Sharon)  I would love to see Jake with his shirt off, bet he has a gorgeous bod.  Sorry getting carried away now!

By the way I love the piccy of Jake and Chrissie.

----------


## Rach33

Me too severe withdrawal symptoms we should definately have more Cake it's my new nickname for it he he Love to see Jake with out his top too let's hope it happens before he goes

----------


## Babe14

better still in just a towel as they did with Danny!! I think I'd better behave now, before I get into trouble!!

----------


## Rach33

Well us girls can dream can't we

----------


## Babe14

oh and I am! Lol.

----------


## !chrissie262!

Maybe she thinks its jakes baby, but its not! Possibly! Anyway I think jake is so hot!  :Cheer:   :Bow:

----------


## BlackKat

> I've got severe "Jake" withdrawal symptoms, we haven't seen him since last Tuesday!!


Me too. He better be in it tonight. With his shirt off, just to make up for him being missing the last few episodes, lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> Aww that would be so cute, Jake will (would of been/maybe still will be) a fantastic dad and it would be great to see Jake helping Chrissie run the Vic whilst still working at Scarlet. Jake and Chrissie are just so right for one another.


I'd love to see Jake and Chrissie running the Vic together.  :Big Grin:  They'd be so great.

----------


## Sherbs

She is a fox!

----------


## Tamzi

All I know is by the end of April they will talk as a script snippet has chrissie talking to little mo and Jake. Just pray something happens before that. I need more Chrsiake(another name for it).

----------


## Rach33

> Chrsiake(another name for it).


Wicked name I hope so too we'll just have to keep dreaming until then   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## di marco

> Maybe she thinks its jakes baby, but its not!


why would she think it was jakes baby?   :Confused:   now unless ive missed something, jake and chrissie havent slept together so it cant be jakes baby!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Jake was in tonight episode for all u people who r obssessed with him! Only for a few blissful seconds, mind you!

----------


## Rach33

Calling all Jake and Chrissie fans and members of the JCLC   :Clap:  

I just read the profiles of Jake and Chrissie and they are both listed as Love interests awwwww   :Love:  

For Jake it says   :Love:  

Chrissie Watts : 
After months of flirting, Jake and Chrissie shared a passionate kiss.

For Chrissie it says   :Love:  

Jake Moon : 
Jake and Chrissie shared a passionate kiss.

We want more we want more   :Bow:   :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

JCLC
JCLC
JCLC

Maybe we should all grab boards and banners and go down to BBC elstree and stand outside and Protest

JCLC
JCLC
JCLC

4EVA!!

Luv ya 
Layne
xxx

----------


## Rach33

I like the sound of that we could hold a protest he he

----------


## AleX liddell

cant wait to see them back on our screens again!!!! jake and Chrissie 4eva

----------


## xoxsengulxox

;) hii u ok?? do u no n e fing bout sonia gettin chloe bak?

----------


## xoxsengulxox

hi u ok do u no n e fing bout sonia gettin chloe bak

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they make a perfect couple just like shannis

----------


## di marco

yeh they do make a good couple but not as good as shannis though

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i know they rock

----------


## Layne

What is that 2 weeks, within the past 2WEEKS i've seen Chrissie Once (outside the Vic talking to Rosie for about 30 seconds)
And i've seen Jake about twice (Talking to Ruby and In the Cafe with Danny and Alfie)

Its just getting Ridiculous now i mean they snog then aren't seen for 2 weeks after and chrissie offered sam half the Vic so whats happened with that?!
At the moment EE is onlt focusing on Sonia & Martin *the whole rebecca thing*
And Stacey, the millers and Ruby *Benefits thing*

Come on EE We need more flirting going on between Jake & Chrissie!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Layne

Do you remember when Jake & Danny arrives and Danny was eating a sandwich he found in the fridge in the Vic 
Jake:What are you doing with that
Danny:Iâm staving, alfie wonât ind
Jake: he might not but I donât know about the people whoâs pub this is
Danny: What?
Jake: Mr and Mrs middle aged <liftling up a picture of Den and Chrissie>

Jake has obviously changed his mind!!

Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## .:Kitz:.

DEFFO!!! Come on, i don't know if they want us to be on the edge of our seats just WAITING for something to happen. But, it is getting a bit boring now just sitting there day after day with Jake and Chrissie only acting as extras coz their not doing anything! Come on EE, one kiss is just NOT ENOUGH!!!

----------


## Rach33

> Do you remember when Jake & Danny arrives and Danny was eating a sandwich he found in the fridge in the Vic 
> Jake:What are you doing with that
> Danny:Iâm staving, alfie wonât ind
> Jake: he might not but I donât know about the people whoâs pub this is
> Danny: What?
> Jake: Mr and Mrs middle aged <liftling up a picture of Den and Chrissie>
> 
> Jake has obviously changed his mind!!
> 
> ...



He changed his mind pretty quickly if I remember in the very next episode he flirted with her in the Vic whilst she prepared for the New Year Party and he said to Chrissie about Den " Will you be bringing your dad" then during the party Den threw Jake out of the pub for flirting with Chrissie

----------


## Layne

I no! I guess Den just felt threatened i mean if i had a choice between Den and Jake i know who'd i'd pick!

----------


## Rach33

Definately wrinkling old man whose nickname is dirty and not in a good way or sex god hunk Jake Moon hmmmmmm the choices

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, i think i know which one i'd choose.............(Jake, don't want to worry anybody!)

----------


## Rach33

my mate use to fancy Den he he

----------


## chamone256

any body like my signature?  :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

dot tells her

----------


## di marco

> dot tells her


eh?   :Confused:   dot tells who what?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I agree, wat???

----------


## Layne

Dot What?????

----------


## eastenders mad

ok this is getting werid

----------


## di marco

> ok this is getting werid


whats weird about it? i just want to know what i luv dennis is talking about. i didnt understand what her post meant thats all

----------


## !chrissie262!

dot tells who what

----------


## chamone256

how many gangsters/villains  are in eastenders?
Because jake and danny were axed due to there being to many gangsters. their not gangsters they work for jonny whos a gangster but thats about all the gangsters in eastenders. plus didn't jonny say he was retiring.

----------


## Angeldelight

where have they gone i mean it;s been weeks since we saw them together!!!    WHERE ARE JAKE & CHRISSIE

----------


## Layne

Yeh about two weeks, i mean i last saw chrissie on Monday (last monday that is!) And i last saw jake on tuesday i think but don't EE get it]
WE WANT JAKE AND CHRISSIE
WE ALSO WANT THEM TO GET TOGETHER!!!!

I have to get all this anger out!!!!
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## Angeldelight

i just can't blieve it they're my favoruite new couple and they've just disspeared!! bring them BACK ee

----------


## AleX liddell

Was chrissie on last night episode???   BRING THEM  BACK

----------


## Layne

Yes, finally, Chrissie and Jake are still alive guys, don't worry, They were both on last nights eppi but just not together   :Thumbsdown:  
And zoe has also made a surprise come back, must be back form lynnes!!

Jake and Chrissie forever!
Luv ya 
Layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes, finally, Chrissie and Jake are still alive guys, don't worry, They were both on last nights eppi but just not together


Well, we're half way there. Now all we need is a scene with them together.

Possibly one where Jake is wearing a towel the size of a small handkerchief.   :Bow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> Well, we're half way there. Now all we need is a scene with them together.
> 
> Possibly one where Jake is wearing a towel the size of a small handkerchief.


Yeh i'm up for that,all in favour rise your hands!!*Hand raises instantly*

----------


## Debs

im in favour of that!!!

----------


## Roslyn

they r quite a good couple aint it?

----------


## Rach33

I'm also very much in favour of that my imagination has gone into over drive

----------


## Frankie

:Love:  Can I join the JCLC club, plz?   :Love:

----------


## Rach33

Course you can anyone can

----------


## Layne

> I'm also very much in favour of that my imagination has gone into over drive


I knoww me to!!
Just also wanted to say hi, and can you please post your new script asap please
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## Rach33

I will be posting it in the next few days just working out a few details I'll let you know as soon as poss I promise

----------


## Layne

Ok thanks Babe!!I can't wait!!!
Nice to see Jake in tonights eppi, but no Chrissie!
For god's sake take a hint!
Get together!!
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## !chrissie262!

I agree completely come on ee bosses do something about this

----------


## AleX liddell

It syas somewhere that Chrissie holds a fancy dress for St Georges Day,hopefully Jake will be there and we will see some scenes of them together!!!!

----------


## Tamzi

Imagine if ee just make them not talk about the kiss and act like nothing has happened though??? That would be terrible.

----------


## Babe14

I think that they are just keeping us in suspenders. Although it's annoying it's good in one way, because if everything happened at once we would have nothing to look forward to.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah but this wouldn't happen in the real world. Unless it was a mistake, i mean she works in the local pub. HIS local pub. You would have atleast talked about it by now or said it will never happen again or make happen again. You know what i'm saying?

----------


## Tamzi

When did Jake last go to the pub??? He used to go everyday!

----------


## Babe14

Last week in the background with Danny when Big Mo was flirting with Minty and they were all winding him up.  After the Kiss Chrissy received a necklace from Den, Jake went to help her put it on but she was  off with him.  Later she apologised, after upsetting him for a second time and said it wasn't him it was her(something like that anyway). I got the impression that Chrissy was saying last night was last night.  
Jake seems to have abandoned the pub and Scarlet!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake seems to have abandoned the pub and Scarlet!!!


I know. Does he even go to work anymore? Him and Danny just seem to hang around Alfie's stall. And before Chrissie's party Jake just seemed to spend all day in the pub talking to her.

He must think he has the best job in the world,   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

He had a good excuse once, Johnny told him to keep an eye on things in the Vic after their was a punch up.  Jake said "so you want me to sit on my backside in here all day" Johnny replied "You've had worse jobs", Jake then said "I supose I could fetch the accounts over" to which Johnny said "I sure you can find something better to look at" and nods over in Chrissy's direction.  Jake had a rather cheek little smile on his face!!
I'm glad that they don't have all the action around the Vic and Scarlet and like to see the traders, life in the residents homes etc. I really hope that Jake and Chrissy do have a "fling" before he goes...sob Then hopefully he'll return and they will eventually pick up from where they left off, wherever that maybe

I just love your piccy at the bottom.

----------


## BlackKat

Dear EE writers:

Pretending that Jake and Chrissie did not share "a passionate kiss" (*your* website's words by the way) does not mean that it did not happen. Because it did. I saw it. Clearly.

And I'd like some follow up on it please. If that's not too much to ask.

Kat.







> I just love your piccy at the bottom.


Thanks.  :Smile:  I like it too. I've been thinking of changing it, but can't make one I like as much, lol.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Keep that one it is "diffrent". I Love it

----------


## the_watts_rule

yeah they do

----------


## Layne

There is a picky in INSIDE SOAP, i'm not sure what page but Chrissie is in it and she is blowing a thing *party whistle thing???*In to what looks like Jake's face!!!
Lets hope something is going to happen!!!!!!
What is thgis now the 4th week that we haven't seen jake and chrissie????
Talk about being akward!!!!
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## AleX liddell

i'm really looking forward to the party to see if they are even in just one scene together,it would still make a difference!!!

----------


## Rach33

It's such a waste here we all are Jake and Chrissie fans wanting just one scene together it's like it never happened it's those EE bosses again NOT very good at listening to what the fans want

----------


## Layne

> It's such a waste here we all are Jake and Chrissie fans wanting just one scene together it's like it never happened it's those EE bosses again NOT very good at listening to what the fans want


well said babes!!

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, so you know how if you change address for the pictures on the BBC website you can see them earlier?

I just did it for next Thursday (21/4) and...


Is that Jake? 

Or am I just hallucinating through desperation?

----------


## Rach33

You know what it might be it looks strangley like him *Prayers hard* *Jumping up and down excitedly* Please let it be him and we can have something positive to say unless mean EE bosses decide never to mention that kiss again and then i might get really angry

Oh and by the way Layne I posted my new script up it's called Family Ties Enjoy

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

they havnt even been shown togther since they kissed hAVE THEY WHAT HAPPENED AFTER THEY KISSED

----------


## Rach33

Well according to the EE bosses nothing happened they just forgot about it typical EE bosses very forgetful

----------


## nenada

What's happened with Jake and Chrissie?  They were shaping up so well, and now nothing.  Jake hasn't even been EE for about a week  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

> Okay, so you know how if you change address for the pictures on the BBC website you can see them earlier?
> 
> I just did it for next Thursday (21/4) and...
> 
> 
> Is that Jake? 
> 
> Or am I just hallucinating through desperation?


I think it is him!!! And how do you do this and find these pictures????


Cheers for posting your script Babes i'll be reading that soon!!!
Luv ya all
Lyane
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> I think it is him!!! And how do you do this and find these pictures????
> 
> 
> Cheers for posting your script Babes i'll be reading that soon!!!
> Luv ya all
> Lyane
> x x x


The URL for the pictures (the ones they use for the episode summarys) have the dates in them (the bit in bold):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...pisode_images/*20050414*/section/section__1_.jpg

Just change the date, and it shows the ones for next week as well. Then to see all the different ones for that episode change the bit in italics.

----------


## Layne

> The URL for the pictures (the ones they use for the episode summarys) have the dates in them (the bit in bold):
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...pisode_images/*20050414*/section/section__1_.jpg
> 
> Just change the date, and it shows the ones for next week as well. Then to see all the different ones for that episode change the bit in italics.


I tried but it don't work, and i don't really get you!!!
Please help me
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Layne

It don't matter my fab mate Jaide told me how to do it!! Thanks anyway
I'm now looking at picky for the st george's party!!
Luv ya
layne
x x x

----------


## Blondie

Is this...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_9.jpg

Chrissie? I really can't tell, but who else could it be? She looks so different!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Just thought. We know they have at least one scene together, because wasn't there a webcam snippet of them talking about the St George's party or something?


I swear if they have a scene together and act like nothing happened...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Rach33

Blondie that is Chrissie in her cossie for st george's day

----------


## AleX liddell

That picture that you said looks like Chrissie,i think it looks a bit like sam.

----------


## di marco

i think it could be chrissie. it does look a bit like her

----------


## Amber

In my little sister's mag (mizz) on the first line it says
Eastenders
It's the St George's Day celebrations in the Vic, but unfortunately for Chrissie they don't go smoothly.  :Sad:  Poor Chrissie

Oh yeah i'm new and I want to join your club (JCLC) because it was like they were meant to be - just for that one kiss *sighs*

----------


## Rach33

Love your banna babes Poor chrissie she don't have much luck does she bless her well according to the mag free with the sun it says she flirts with Jake yay bout bloody time too

----------


## Amber

> Love your banna babes Poor chrissie she don't have much luck does she bless her well according to the mag free with the sun it says she flirts with Jake yay bout bloody time too


Thanks, my mate, Lozzie over at SC (see my signature for the link) made it but I also make them (not very good at it though).

Woooooooo she's gonna flirt with him. I'm sooooooooooo happy! Lol!

----------


## Rach33

We've waited long enough for it so make a date in your diary everyone Friday the 22nd of April FLIRTING ALERT Jake and Chrissie actually doing a scene together shock horror 

I'm going to try that link now thanks it better last boo hoo

----------


## Amber

I'm going to really enjoy it at the St George's Day Party at the same time as not enjoying it - Jake & Chrissie  :Cheer:  (fingers crossed they get together) Alfie & L.Mo  :Wal2l:  (they're going to K-I-S-S! Ahhhhh the horror!)
Kat come back so that you can kill L.Mo before it's too late lol!

----------


## Rach33

I know exactly what you mean where is the chemistry between Little Mo well I know there isn't any come back Kat you and Alfie belong together 

Hope for Jake and Chrissie still with the news Joel Beckett may be staying after all (although not confirmed yet)

----------


## Amber

Has anyone got any good pics of Chrissie & Jake? I'm making banners at the moment but in a bit i'm going out to get a cat  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Has anyone got any good pics of Chrissie & Jake?


you could try looking on the eatenders website. or search for jake and chrissie on google and look at the pics there




> I'm making banners at the moment but in a bit i'm going out to get a cat


cool what sort of cat are you getting?

----------


## AleX liddell

Im really looking forward to it,in inside soap it shows you what Characters are dressing up as!! Some of them look so funny!! E.g mo and minty!!!!!

----------


## Amber

> cool what sort of cat are you getting?


I've just got him home. I dunno what sort he is but he's black and white  :Thumbsup:  lol!

I will send some pics later  :Bow:

----------


## di marco

> Im really looking forward to it,in inside soap it shows you what Characters are dressing up as!! Some of them look so funny!! E.g mo and minty!!!!!


yeh i saw them too. i thought they looked well funny!   :Big Grin:   im looking forward to that epi, it should be good




> I've just got him home. I dunno what sort he is but he's black and white  lol!
> 
> I will send some pics later


cool. ive got a black and white cat and hes really fluffy   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> I've just got him home. I dunno what sort he is but he's black and white  lol!
> 
> I will send some pics later


firstly welcome to the boards Amber!!!Secondly I LOVE your banna!!Its Fabi!!!!

Aww i loves cats!!Hehe cute!!!!

Does anyone know where i can get the picky's of jake and chrissie kissing like on lovely ambers banna?????

Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

Ps Amber do you think you could make me a banna????
x x x

Jake and Chrissie forever!!!!

----------


## Rach33

Hello Layne just wanted to say hi you can get pics of Jake and Chrissie on the BBC Website or try some of the unoffical Eastenders sites you can find them by doing a google search

----------


## Layne

> Hello Layne just wanted to say hi you can get pics of Jake and Chrissie on the BBC Website or try some of the unoffical Eastenders sites you can find them by doing a google search


Okey Ponokey!!!Thanks babes and hi to you to!!!!
i just really want some picky's of them!!!
Talk to ya soon
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

Of course I can make you a banner. What do you want on it?   :Angel: 
I could give a couple my mate Lozzie made (like my one just different). Just let me know ok?

----------


## Layne

Ummm, a jake and chrissie one would be good!But i don't want to copy!!!
If you do do the jake and chrissie one could you put "I regret a lot, but not you!" on it!!
If you don't want to do that for me then a dennis/nigel harman  one would be great!!!
Thnkx so much!
Just post the banna under this post!Or start a new thread in EE general, and post it under something like 'Bannas'
Thnkx
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

Ok i'll try to get it done asap ;)

----------


## Amber

I'm sort of in the middle of making your banner, but i'm kinda stuck lol !
It looks too plain at the moment and I need some more pics of Chrissie and Jake but I can't find any  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !
Do you have any ones that you'd like me to use or whatever?
Much love,
Amber
xxxxxx

----------


## Layne

Yeh here is some:

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG] 


There is a few!!!
Has anyone else noticed that they all have chrissie mainly with just jake in the background!!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

> Has anyone else noticed that they all have chrissie mainly with just jake in the background!!!


Yeh lol!
It's almost finished  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amber

I can't wait 'til the party!
Wooooooohoooooooo  :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

There, finished it Layne,
Let me know what you think.

Btw I know I'ts not that good.

----------


## Layne

Thanks babe, I love it!!! If i ever want anymore i know where i'm going!!!
I love it its on my signature!!
HEY EVERYONWE LOOK AT MY LOVELY BANNA, fabi amber made it for me!!!
Luv ya babes
*forever Grateful*
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

Thanks  :Bow:  
lol!

----------


## !chrissie262!

hey amber could you make me one as that one is so cool!

----------


## Amber

Ok what do you want on it?

----------


## Layne

By any chance Amber did ya do my other banna?
I asked you for it on the Ruby started a fire thread (i think)
Just Wondering

There is a picky of Chrissie and Jake in IS together, maybe thi st georges day party is all they need !!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> There is a picky of Chrissie and Jake in IS together, maybe thi st georges day party is all they need !!!


One of them at the St George party, or a new one?

----------


## Layne

> One of them at the St George party, or a new one?


Its at the St.Georges party, chrissie is blowing something in his face

----------


## Amber

> Eastenders
> It's the St George's Day celebrations in the Vic, but unfortunately for Chrissie they don't go smoothly.  Poor Chrissie


I have had a nasty thought about this.
We know that Chrissie is going to flirt with Jake but what if he ignores her or something. That could be this "they don't go smoothly" thing  :Sad: .
Just a thought..

----------


## Rach33

*BIG SNIFF* i hope not I have my heart set on these two becoming a couple no wonder my scripts are full of them

----------


## Rach33

OH MY GOD we had JC scene togehter talk about obvious the chemistry was electric Lady Gudivere yeah I'm sure Jake would love that didn't she ride naked horse back he he

----------


## *JSW*

ooooh but JBL your probably going to have to wait till the end of the year!  :Big Grin: 

And then after a few months they'll probably end up splitting up. This is EE after all!

----------


## Amber

Aww I loved that JC flirtation there !
So sweet!
And more of it is on the way!
Woooooooooooo!

----------


## AleX liddell

Hooray,i was so glad to even just see one scene of them together!! But there was quite alot of them two together and of chrissie talkin about jake!!!!! after 4 weeks of waiting we finally get to see them!! Im so shocked!!! Can't wait foe tomorw wonder wat chrissie will do to try and get jakes attention!!!!

----------


## Amber

I was going to get some Jake and Chrissie pics from the last epi but I was suprised to find just one  :Sad:  
Oh well  :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

Loved their scenes tonight. So sweet.   :Love:

----------


## Rach33

JSW Why do I have a feeling your right because like you said it is EE look at Little Mo and Billy, Kat and Alfie all perfect for each other and now they have split

----------


## BlackKat

What would everybody's ideal Jake/Chrissie storyline be?

I'd like to see them running the Vic together.

----------


## Rach33

Apart from the obvious happy ever after scene I would actually like them to get together and if that happened I would like to see them run the Vic but not just be contented with that I think they'll have a fiesty relationship with Chrissie wearing the trousers and they arguements would be electric but they would always make up well A GIRL CAN DREAM

----------


## BlackKat

> Apart from the obvious happy ever after scene I would actually like them to get together and if that happened I would like to see them run the Vic but not just be contented with that I think they'll have a fiesty relationship with Chrissie wearing the trousers and they arguements would be electric but they would always make up well A GIRL CAN DREAM


I think they'd have a very fiesty relationship -- but also be all cute with each other sometimes.

----------


## Layne

> Apart from the obvious happy ever after scene I would actually like them to get together and if that happened I would like to see them run the Vic but not just be contented with that I think they'll have a fiesty relationship with Chrissie wearing the trousers and they arguements would be electric but they would always make up well A GIRL CAN DREAM


That would be cool!!
I'm so glad, i Loved tonights eppi!
Finally they are together!
I thought it was so funny when Jake said about Lady Gudiver and about hinm having no imagiation!! It was so funny!!
JCJCJC!!!

Lady Gudiver did ride a horse naked by the way!! (i only know this due to charmed!)
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Rach33

May be kids too

----------


## Rach33

he he I was right I agree BlackKat that they'd fight but still be loving and do sweet things etc 

He probably doesn't have much imagination he is a man

----------


## BlackKat

> he he I was right I agree BlackKat that they'd fight but still be loving and do sweet things etc 
> 
> He probably doesn't have much imagination he is a man



Like keeping the Vic closed all day because they were...busy.  ;)   :Lol:  

Just call me Kat by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> Like keeping the Vic closed all day because they were...busy.  ;)   
> 
> Just call me Kat by the way.


Lol!  :Lol:

----------


## Amber

I am typing up a fantasy story at the mo' and of course it is Chrissie and Jake related  :Love: 
Den doesn't die in it though..well he might I haven't decided yet.
I haven't got a clue what to call it!
Anyway if I don't reply for a while it's because I am writing it  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

Well Kat that would sound about right an all wekk lock in only surfacing occasionally for air 

Amber look forward to reading your script I did a Jake and Chrissie one parter called together I can't wait for yours

----------


## Amber

There the first part is finished.
I will post it now.

----------


## sarahwelford

IO was just wondering where will your fanfic be posted

----------


## Rach33

All Stories are posted on the Scripts section on this board if you scroll down all the different sections you can't miss it it's about three quarters of the way down 

After the soaps and drama section

Hope you find it

----------


## Babe14

Jake and Chrissy blossoming nicely.  Did you notice the naughty way Jake was looking at Chrissie when they were talking about lady kediva. Also did you see Chrissie eyeing Jake's bum!LOL

----------


## smithzoe7

i think that Jake is far to nice for chrissy!  He need some one like Kat when she comes back!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I totally disagree! Jake and Chrissie should be together!

----------


## Rach33

I second that Jake and Chrissie are perfect for each other

----------


## Layne

Jake and Chrissie all the way!!!!

JCLC 4 Eva!!!!

----------


## Rach33

JCLC yay more mega flirting tonight yippee

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Horrahh!!!

----------


## AleX liddell

yey!!!!! can't wait!!!!

----------


## Amber

Jake+Chrissie = Perfect
Jake+Someone Else = incompatible!
 :Angel:

----------


## Rach33

> Jake+Chrissie = Perfect
> Jake+Someone Else = incompatible!


Too true

----------


## Amber

:Big Grin: 

I've posted the 2nd part of my story if anyone's interested.

----------


## Rach33

Ohhhhh looking now

----------


## !chrissie262!

Could you do one with chrissie and jake

wording "chrissie and jake forever!"

thanx alot!
clo

----------


## AleX liddell

Another good episode of chrissie and jake together!!! I was a bit dissapointed that we didnt see one last scene of just them two together!! But i thought it was very good with everyone dressing up!!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

Y'know, if I close my eyes and try really hard I can pretend that the episode ended before Alfie turned up.   :Angry:  Takes a while, but it works.


Loved the Jake and Chrissie scenes tonight though.

----------


## hayley

not as good as Kat and Alfie but Jake and Chrissie do suit!!

----------


## Rach33

It was brill tonight I'm loving the flirting and the build up hope EE don't ruin it

----------


## Amber

> Could you do one with chrissie and jake
> 
> wording "chrissie and jake forever!"
> 
> thanx alot!
> clo


Ok sure  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Amber

I hope they get together.
JC :Love: JC :Love: JC :Love: JC :Love: JC :Love: JC :Love: JC!

----------


## Rach33

I do too JC forever I haven't loved a couple this much since Kat and Alfie in the beginning mind not when it went wrong

----------


## Amber

Love the signature!
lol!

----------


## Rach33

Thanks I love yours too I couldn't not put it up it makes me laugh everytime I read it or hear it he he Lovin your script by the way

----------


## Amber

I've just posted the next part.
Something's happened to Den  :Lol: 
lol!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they would be a gr8t couple

----------


## Babe14

I think it would be good if Jake and Tina had a bit of a fling first, before Chrissie and Jake got together.  Tina is being given a hard time by Johnny and Jake by Chrissie.(only in a lot nicer way)

----------


## Babe14

> It was brill tonight I'm loving the flirting and the build up hope EE don't ruin it


I love the teasing and the suspense, I think it will go on for a while yet as there are the other "Romances " to bring to ahead first.  Jake and Chrissie is obviously the next big one, suspect with loads of twists and turns.

----------


## Frankie

> I think it would be good if Jake and Tina had a bit of a fling first, before Chrissie and Jake got together.  Tina is being given a hard time by Johnny and Jake by Chrissie.(only in a lot nicer way)



 :Wal2l:   NOOO you can't have Jake and Tina, it just would not work... any way everyone already loves Jake and Chrissie!!! 

I hope they get to gether soon   :Cheer:   The suspence is killing me  :EEK!:

----------


## *Roxy*

yeah i want Jake and Chrissie 2 get together they make a cute couple

----------


## !chrissie262!

thanx alot amber

clo
xxx

----------


## Rach33

Loved both thursday and friday episodes the flirting was fab I hope EE keep it going for a while yet they have the makings of a great team

----------


## Angeldelight

loved Thursday and Friday's eppy's with them flirting, it made me laugh, they're so great together.
i'm so looking forward to see their relationship develop since JAKE IS STAYING, sorry but i'm really pleased he is.

----------


## Rach33

Don't be sorry so am I cos he's soooooooooooo fine whooppee but Danny needs to come back too cos he's so cute awwwwwwww Chrissie and Jake can live happily ever after well not yet but soon they can he he I'm in a good mood and I don't know why HELP anyway where do you keep disappearing off too

----------


## Angeldelight

WE LOVE JAKE AND CHRISSIE, them flirting is fantastic

MORE MORE NORE

----------


## Rach33

totally agree more more more

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope they have more good lines, i love jake yesserday about having a sneak peak, CHEEKY

MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE

----------


## Rach33

he he I loved that one too and about the pyramids he he

----------


## Amber

I can't be bothered to run out tomorrow to by a new video to record the JC flirting from Thursday and Friday's epis so I am going to record the sound on my mp3 player lol!
Where ever I go I can listen to them flirting  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

you lucky thing I will be recording on my video I have loads of EE on video even Jake and Chrissie's very first scene together

----------


## Babe14

Lol! I thought I was bad keep watching them over and over at least three times. Mind you you do notice things that you didn't see the first time around. Don't be sorry about being happy about Jake I am absolutely over the moon about it (no pun intended couldn't think how to spell the word I wanted!). Chrissie is being cruel though but I think Jake loves it, playing hard to get, he'll see it as a challenge.  I think Jake is the type to go for something if he really wants it.

----------


## Amber

> you lucky thing I will be recording on my video I have loads of EE on video even Jake and Chrissie's very first scene together


Yes me too but i've just run out of tapes  :Wal2l:  
Oh well  :Angel:

----------


## Tamzi

Well i got my tape ready. Dont really want to record the Phil bit. Cant wait for more flirting.
xxx

----------


## Amber

Yay!
I'm listening to it now  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amber

I've just finished the next part to my story but i'm going to make you all wait! Hehehehehehe  :Angel: !

----------


## di marco

> I've just finished the next part to my story but i'm going to make you all wait! Hehehehehehe !


thats unfair!   :Sad:   when are you going to post it?

----------


## Babe14

I loved this bit

Jake: You been bathing in Asses milk?
Chrissie: If I'm looking for an ass to milk you're the top of my list...

----------


## Rach33

Danny- Your jaw drops any lower I reckon I could use your gob as a dustpan 
Jake- oh shut up and go and play with your daleks will ya 

Love it

----------


## Rach33

Hello Jake and Chrissie fans I am just posting this post here because I love it and it 1,000th post yippee I can't believe I've posted that much 

Jake and Chrissie I think Jake will need to do something big something different for Chrissie to even consider going to bed with him she needs to feel she can trust him I reckon he should be the one to ride naked on horseback that might get her attention adn ours while he's at it

----------


## AleX liddell

I wanted to see more of them two together last night but there wasnt one scene :sob:

----------


## Tamzi

Great idea JBLover. That would grab Chrissie's attention! The one thing I hate boue Eastenders is Jake and Chrissie have a big episode then.........NOTHING! COme on ee give us more. At least Jake was in it.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I think we need to see them together again, I think i might be getting withdrawel symptoms soon if this dry season carries on (i'm refering to there being no jake and chrissie together when i say 'dry season'!)

----------


## steven123

it gonna be a great storyline

----------


## Babe14

> Hello Jake and Chrissie fans I am just posting this post here because I love it and it 1,000th post yippee I can't believe I've posted that much 
> 
> Jake and Chrissie I think Jake will need to do something big something different for Chrissie to even consider going to bed with him she needs to feel she can trust him I reckon he should be the one to ride naked on horseback that might get her attention adn ours while he's at it


FANTASTIC! It would certainly get my attention, I think I'd be trying to climb through the TV screen!  Have you notice we are starting to see a bit of body now when he wears his black shirt, more buttons are being left open..yum..I like what I've notcied so far..

----------


## Babe14

> Great idea JBLover. That would grab Chrissie's attention! The one thing I hate boue Eastenders is Jake and Chrissie have a big episode then.........NOTHING! COme on ee give us more. At least Jake was in it.


I love seeing Jake and Chrissie teasing one another, but I'm content so far this week as we have seen quite a bit of Jake  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

I Need More Chrissie And Jake, I Think They're A Great Couple With Brilliant Prospects Now Joel Beckett Is Definatley Staying, But Where Are They? They've Disappeared Again

----------


## Amber

> I Need More Chrissie And Jake, I Think They're A Great Couple With Brilliant Prospects


I totally agree.
It's really getting on my nerves that all of this flirtation between them is going to waste because just when we think they're gonna get together, they stop being seen with each other! Why do the producers torment us  :Wal2l:  ? Why  :Ponder:  ?

----------


## Babe14

To keep us viewing.  I want Jake and Chrissie together too, but like the softly softly teasing.  Now Jake is staying I suspect that they will eventually become a couple, I personally don't think that this will happen until Jake returns. Then we can look forward to some great storylines between them.

----------


## Tamzi

They better get together!
xxx

----------


## Rach33

Where are they I mean last night we had Pauline bloody Fowler and Tina and Johnny YAWN ok we had Jake and Danny but where are Jake and Chrissie I MISS THEM 

EE bosses are soooooooo mean but I have a sneaky feeling this one is gonna run and run

----------


## angelblue

I heard there was scene that jake refused to strip maybe thats got something to do with him and chrissie getting together   :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

> where are Jake and Chrissie I MISS THEM


Me too  :Crying:  !
Where are you  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  ?

I ought to change my banna so it says "Where are you?"

----------


## Layne

> Me too  !
> Where are you  ?
> 
> I ought to change my banna so it says "Where are you?"


yeh you should, right i'm puting my foot down, no more Pauline Fowler or Johnny Allen, MORE JAKE AND CHRISSIE NOW!!!!!!

----------


## Amber

> no more Pauline Fowler


Yes! No more of the old bat!
But how to get rid of her  :Ponder:  ?

----------


## Layne

> Yes! No more of the old bat!
> But how to get rid of her  ?


Maybe Chrissie could get out the old Doorstopper if ya know what i mean!!!!

----------


## Amber

Yes  :Cheer:

----------


## AleX liddell

There is an episode where minty finds the doorstop and chrissie is horrified,and tomorow morning,form 8.30-9.30 Tracy-Ann Oberman will be on LK today! Hopefully they will have a discussion about her and jake and let some juicy gossip out.THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!!!

----------


## Amber

> tomorow morning,form 8.30-9.30 Tracy-Ann Oberman will be on LK today! Hopefully they will have a discussion about her and jake and let some juicy gossip out.THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!!!


Awww i'm at school  :Thumbsdown:  
let me know if and what she says about JC please  :Bow:

----------


## AleX liddell

I no I'm at school too but Im gonna get my mum to tape it for me!!!

----------


## AleX liddell

lol

----------


## Princess

Why does everything good have to happen when we're at school.

I'll try and fake sick or something!

LOL!

----------


## di marco

i know these things are always on when we are at school. i might hopefully get to see some of it as i only live round the corner from my school and we have assembly first thing so ill just get in a bit late - maybe, if my mum goes to work early lol!

----------


## Emma-Lou

She is also on gmtv before hand

----------


## Babe14

Tracey Ann was on GMTV today no news about her and Jake.  Just that everything is o.k with Eastenders, Kate is great and JY is known as Saint John. In other words all the rumours floating about are just that.  Some fantastic scripts are coming in too. Personally I think that EE is now on it's way up again, enjoying it at the mo and especially looking forward to the day Jake and Chrissie get it together.

----------


## Rach33

We want Jake and Chrissie NOW

----------


## Babe14

But if we had it ALL now, wouldn't you find it boring? I prefer to have a build up where you can feel the chemistry and passion just burning away.

----------


## Rach33

All right can't we just have a little bit

----------


## EastendersRox

I just can't wait until they DO get together.

----------


## Babe14

I do think that leaving it about 3 weeks to a month is far too long.  It seems that every time Jakey goes in the pub Chrissie is out, now that is more than a coincidence!
They could of given us another taster Monday when Jake and Danny where in the pub, even if it was just a cheeky wink, look or comment from Jakey.

I remember the first time they set eyes on each other.  Chrissie was sat in the caf and Jakey walked in, her jaw hit the ground and stayed there! I think that Jake gave her a smile with that naughty twinkle he gets in his eyes! (prob when he's having naughty thoughts!!)

----------


## !chrissie262!

Amber have you possibly had the time to do my banner yet?
Don't worry if  not

----------


## Angeldelight

babe14 that's sounds good hey maybe we should write some episodes and sent the to the script writers and hurry the process up, what do you think?

----------


## EastendersRox

I wish normal people could send scripts 2 EE.

----------


## Amber

> Amber have you possibly had the time to do my banner yet?
> Don't worry if  not


 :EEK!:  I'm so sorry! I completely forgot! *Bashes head against desk  :Wal2l: * I think I might have had a brain transplant with a goldfish! I'm doing my homework at the mo' and at 7:30 I have got karate so I might have time in between but if not I will start as soon as I get back. Thankyou for reminding me  :Bow:  !

Sorry,
Amber
~x~
 :Heart:

----------


## AleX liddell

On Lk today (yesterday) Chrissie was giving hints about her and jake.So hopefully it will be soon!!!I can't wait to the soap awards on wednesday!!!!Hope easties win!!

----------


## Amber

> On Lk today (yesterday) Chrissie was giving hints about her and jake.So hopefully it will be soon!!!I can't wait to the soap awards on wednesday!!!!Hope easties win!!


Oooooh  :Wub:  
What did she talk about?

----------


## Layne

> On Lk today (yesterday) Chrissie was giving hints about her and jake.So hopefully it will be soon!!!I can't wait to the soap awards on wednesday!!!!Hope easties win!!


I'll tell Tracy-Ann, and the rest of the EE cast that we said GOOD LUCK!!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone??? Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone??? Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone??? Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone???

----------


## AleX liddell

Well LK asked about the chemistry between them and tracy was saying yep like she knew it was going to build up into something.And when jake was on this morning he said the same thing!!! So keep your hopes up!!!

----------


## Layne

> Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone??? Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone??? Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone??? Where have Jake and Chrissie's flirting gone???


It has diassappeared just like Chrissie and Jake!! So annoyed!
Pauline and Ian, nah give me Chrissie and Jake any day!
We want chrissie and Jake!!!

Luv ya Layne
xxx

Ps Love your sig, that episode was good!

----------


## Amber

> Well LK asked about the chemistry between them and tracy was saying yep like she knew it was going to build up into something.And when jake was on this morning he said the same thing!!! So keep your hopes up!!!


Woooooooo!
*Cartwheels around the room!*
Yay! I am so happy  :Thumbsup:  
I can't stop smiling!  :Cheer:  
JC! JC! JC! JC! JC! JC! JC!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> Woooooooo!
> *Cartwheels around the room!*
> Yay! I am so happy  
> I can't stop smiling!  
> JC! JC! JC! JC! JC! JC! JC!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I know!!!
At the BSA i'll see if i can ask Tracy-Ann or Joel Beckett if anything is going to happen, i bet they won't say anything though!

----------


## AleX liddell

> I know!!!
> At the BSA i'll see if i can ask Tracy-Ann or Joel Beckett if anything is going to happen, i bet they won't say anything though!


How???? Are you going there????!!!

----------


## Layne

> How???? Are you going there????!!!


Yeh i'm going i won, red carpet pass thing, i ain't actually going into the awards but i'll be standing on the red Carpet!

----------


## di marco

are they next wednesday? (i prob sound stupid for asking that but im having one of those days and ive completely forgot!)

----------


## di marco

lucky you layne!   :Big Grin:   how did you win it? wish i had one

----------


## Layne

The Soap Awards are on Sat, but they aren't on telly till wednesday!
I have them kind of days all the time babe don't worry

----------


## AleX liddell

how cool!!!!!!!! i wiss i was you im sooooooooo jealous!!! hope you have a great  time say hio to nigel for me!!!! thanxxxxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Layne, well done for winning!
But there is one thing you have to do for the rest of us losers who aren't going  -pester the celebs. Grill them till they spill hun, especially tracey and Joel!

----------


## Layne

On the BSA site, when you vote at the end was this thing and it siad, if you want to win passes for the red carpet then send us an e-mail stating your favourite soap, so i did
I put: All my details blah blah blah, i then put COrrie
Nah JOking i put EastEnders
Then i got a phone call about two weeks later saying i've got the tickets!
I'll say hi to all of them from all of you!
If i get pics and autogrpahs i send um to mordor and he can post um for me (still can't figure out how to do it myself!)
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Layne

> Layne, well done for winning!
> But there is one thing you have to do for the rest of us losers who aren't going  -pester the celebs. Grill them till they spill hun, especially tracey and Joel!


oh i will darling, i will don't worry!Also drop my petition into convosation!

----------


## Tamzi

Lucky you Layne, one of my friends got tickets as well. Need more Jake and Chrissie, not Pauline and Ian or that freaky margaret(her eyes!). Come on ee
xxx

----------


## di marco

> or that freaky margaret(her eyes!).


glad im not the only one who thought that lol!

----------


## Babe14

> babe14 that's sounds good hey maybe we should write some episodes and sent the to the script writers and hurry the process up, what do you think?


Your reading my mind.  I have loads of stuff buzzing in my head about Chrissie and Jake etc.  I don't know whether or not it would do any good for us send them in though, cos on the Eastenders website it says that only the team of writers they have are allowed to write for the show. Lovely idea though.  We could always get our "own" team of writers together and write our Jake and Chrissie scripts on here!

----------


## Babe14

> I wish normal people could send scripts 2 EE.


You can, but they can't be Eastendrs related.  They have to be emotionally driven and have more than one storyine going on.  Scripts have to be I think it said 30 mins min.  We could always start our own Eastenders Script writing on here.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

i reckon we could to do a better job them some of the storylines at the minute :HUFF: especially no Chrissie and Jake!!! :sad:

----------


## EastendersRox

We can write better ones, I agree!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Totally! We could make dreams come true!

----------


## Amber

> Layne, well done for winning!
> But there is one thing you have to do for the rest of us losers who aren't going  -pester the celebs. Grill them till they spill hun, especially tracey and Joel!


I agree  :Thumbsup:  !
I can't believe your going to the BSA!
I'm so jealous!
Ask Tracy and Joel if they want Chrissie and Jake to get together  :Wub:  
I am sick and tired of EE being focused on Ian, Pauline, Sonia, Martin, Chloe/Rebecca (even though the kid who plays Chloe/Rebecca was so cute last night!). Gawd that's a long list! Lol!
Why can't they all be  :Banned:  from the square?!?
Hmmmm  :Ponder: 
I know, we could protest outside the studios shouting:
"What do we want?"
"Jake and Chrissie to get together"
"When do we want it?"
"NOW!"
Hehehe  :Cheer: !
You never know it might work  :Searchme: !

----------


## !chrissie262!

Don't worry it fine

thanx
luv
clo
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

make sure you talk to everyone and try and find out abut Chrissie and Jake

i agree ban them all IAN, PAULINE, ZOE, SAM, PEGGY ban them all

----------


## Princess

Well done for winning!

I entered that too. Gutted I didn't win.

Have a great time!

----------


## Layne

Thanks everyone! I'll talk to everyone (if i get the chance!) and i'll take loads of pics and get loads of autographs and i'll tell them everyone at spoilersboards says hi!
If i get any photos i'll send um to mordor and hopefully he can post them for me!
Will be thinking of ya all!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

I've just realised how important my banna is to me!
If JC don't get together (which I am hoping they do), I will have the pic where they kissed. I keep looking at it. Look at their faces. They look like they could've stood there kissing forever  :Wub: ! I hope they get together in a month at the latest because I can't take it any longer  :Wal2l:

----------


## Princess

Do you think Tish Dean will go?

I'm dead jealous. 

It will be so much fun! You'll be inthe heart of the action!

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos!

----------


## AleX liddell

[QUOTE=Princess]Do you think Tish Dean will go?


Thats what i want to know!! But on itv has anyone sewen the advert for it,i missed the first part of it but i swear i saw her at the start,but that doesnt matter coz it hasn't happened yet!!!

 :Moonie:

----------


## Amber

I've posted the next part to my JC script if anyone wants to know  :Angel:

----------


## angelblue

Yep she is in the advert with tracy anne oberman on itv

----------


## di marco

its prob from last year

----------


## Blondie

An advert? Like just pictures of the stars and someone saying kind of 'British Soap Awards this Wednesday on ITV1'? I'm suprised ITV have put EE stars on it!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

I think Tish dean will go, don't forget, its all of this year (going back to about april 2004)
Tracy-Ann is up for best newcomer and she has been there a year now!
Hope this helps
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## di marco

yeh i think she will go but they cant be pics of this year as it hasnt happened yet, dont really know what you mean though as i havent seen the advert

----------


## EastendersRox

I've got the EastEnders address and I already written to Tracy-Ann and Joel about Chrissie and Jake. Hopefully, the writers will take a hint.

----------


## AleX liddell

To Finatic Loves Dennis= have a great time tonight hope you enjoy it!!!! You'll have to tell everyone about it wen you get back :envy:

----------


## Rach33

Layne have a fab time babes and come on here and tell us all about it PRAYING EE WIN LOADS luv ya loads babes

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Where can I find
JC first time seeing/meeting
JC first kiss - on video?

I am still killing myself for missing the episode I was waiting for all this time. Thier first kiss in Scarlet   :Angry:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Can anyone post the link to where I can make JC banners. For myself prebebly.  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

How was it Layne?
Who did you see?
What did you ask them?

I heard Tracy Ann didn't get best newcomer  :Angry: 
I'm definately annoyed about that!

----------


## Rach33

Join the club Amber very upset she deserved it more than anyone she's been amazing I think someone from doctors won it

----------


## Babe14

Tracey Ann was up for best villan too, so was Leslie Grantham.  She should of won at least one of them.

----------


## BlackKat

Pic from GettyImages of Joel and Tracy at last nights awards:

Here 

 :Big Grin: 


Edit: She should have definately got best newcomer.

----------


## Rach33

Oh my god Keeping it forever and ever and ever how cute I want Jake and Chrissie NOW very annoyed and she didn't win Best Newcomer what are the judges BLIND how can they not give it to her she's been amazing and constant all year I mean for crying out loud she killed Den Watts what more do they want BLOOD well I'll give them blood 

I want Jake and Chrissie and will sulk until i get it will watch all episodes with them in it to make me feel better I've got their first scene, the flirting, the kiss, the St Georges day party but I want more NOW do you hear me EE bosses I don't want to see Pauline bloody Fowler anymore I've had enough I want JC allright got it I'm GLAD and I feel so much better now deep soothing breaths my doctor presribed me with pills don't worry

----------


## Tamzi

I dont have the first scene but i have the kiss and the party. Thats about 2 hours of film! I nee dJC 2. Thanks for the pic black kat.
xxx

----------


## Rach33

I have so many episodes of EE Den's return to most recently St George's day I love watching them again

----------


## Babe14

Oh my god! Now I know I'm in love! He is gorgeous!

----------


## Babe14

Shame Tracey Ann is married they look so right together. She's not leaving a lot to the imagination in that dress is she! By the way Joel is showing off a bit of flesh too!

----------


## BlackKat

There are some other pics of Joel, do you want me to link those too?

----------


## Babe14

> Oh my god Keeping it forever and ever and ever how cute I want Jake and Chrissie NOW very annoyed and she didn't win Best Newcomer what are the judges BLIND how can they not give it to her she's been amazing and constant all year I mean for crying out loud she killed Den Watts what more do they want BLOOD well I'll give them blood 
> 
> I want Jake and Chrissie and will sulk until i get it will watch all episodes with them in it to make me feel better I've got their first scene, the flirting, the kiss, the St Georges day party but I want more NOW do you hear me EE bosses I don't want to see Pauline bloody Fowler anymore I've had enough I want JC allright got it I'm GLAD and I feel so much better now deep soothing breaths my doctor presribed me with pills don't worry


Oh dear! Your getting worse than me!

----------


## Babe14

> There are some other pics of Joel, do you want me to link those too?


Thank you that would be lovely of you.

----------


## Amber

Wow! They look great together. I'm making a banna of them now  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

Kay, here they are:

1 

and

2

----------


## .:Kitz:.

danny looks very.....erm....mischiefous and serious in the first pic!! thanks blackKat

----------


## di marco

> There are some other pics of Joel, do you want me to link those too?


yeh can you post them links too please   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

dont worry just realised that you have thanks!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Thanks BlackKat.  They are gorgeous.  Shame GettyImages had to stick their logo right across Joel and Jake's Mouths in the second one.  Danny looks quite tasty too.

----------


## Amber

> Wow! They look great together. I'm making a banna of them now


Here it is

 :Smile:  Don't they look fab together!  :Cheer:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

thats really good amber!!

----------


## Amber

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Fantastic Amber.  Wouldn't it be nice if they were interviewed together on LK or GMTV, This Morning etc.  Maybe they will be next week with the screening of the soap awards on wednesday or after.  I'll be keeping my eyes peeled.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Your right, i watch that!!

----------


## Amber

Here's another one I made:


Oh yeah I almost forgot.
I was on the BBC's EE site and I was just looking through the pages and look:
EastEnders
Ruby's world crumbles as she starts to unravel Tina and Johnny's lies. Chrissie makes a shocking discovery and Pauline's obstinacy forces Martin and Sonia to walk out.

Wow Chrissie has here name in the description for once! Is this when Chrissie/Minty find's the doorstop?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I think so

----------


## Amber

> I think so


Oooh! I'm definately going to tape it  :Thumbsup:  
I've just realised something about the pic of them together. It looks a little bit like they're getting married! Lol  :Lol: ! Dunno if anyone agrees so I thought i'd just say it!

----------


## BlackKat

> Oooh! I'm definately going to tape it  
> I've just realised something about the pic of them together. It looks a little bit like they're getting married! Lol ! Dunno if anyone agrees so I thought i'd just say it!



That's what I thought! I saw the pic and my mind just started conjuring up little scenarios of Jake and Chrissie getting married,   :Lol:  


Love the banners by the way.

----------


## Amber

> That's what I thought! I saw the pic and my mind just started conjuring up little scenarios of Jake and Chrissie getting married,


Yeah me too I mean it would make a great storyline  :Wub: 




> Love the banners by the way.


Thanks  :Bow:

----------


## Babe14

Me too. Only I was thinking about in "reality" too, as I said earlier shame Tracey Ann is already married they look lovely together both on and off screen.  Still at least hopefully one day it will happen for us "on screen"...

----------


## Amber

> Me too. Only I was thinking about in "reality" too, as I said earlier shame Tracey Ann is already married they look lovely together both on and off screen.  Still at least hopefully one day it will happen for us "on screen"...


 :Ponder:  I have had a thought! We could hypnotize Tracy Ann to get a divorce  :Cheer:  and to get together with Joel  :Wub:  !
Or we could kill Rob Cowan (her husband) and then hypnotize her  :Thumbsup:  

Lol!

----------


## Amber

I am fiddling with PSP and i've just made this:


I know i'm posting it in the wrong place but oh well  :Smile:  !

The next part to my story will be on here soon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rach33

In my story (Sequel to Deception Moving On) for all you lucky readers Jake does make a proposal of some kind HINT HINT 

Babe14 I know I need to take my medication 

Amber the bannas are brill if it's not too cheeky can you make me one please pretty please I tried once and failed miserably

----------


## Amber

> In my story (Sequel to Deception Moving On) for all you lucky readers Jake does make a proposal of some kind HINT HINT


Oooooh YAY! I can't wait  :Wub:  




> Amber the bannas are brill if it's not too cheeky can you make me one please pretty please I tried once and failed miserably


Of course I can  :Thumbsup: 

What of?

----------


## Rach33

Erm Can I have a Jake and Chrissie one please cos I'm a big fan not that you'd notice or nothing I mean i'm a normal and sane person DEEP BREATHS

Thanks Amber YOUR BRILL BABES

----------


## Angeldelight

calm down i'm sure she'll make you one aslong as you CALM DOWN hehe try your medication babes lol lol

----------


## Rach33

Did you read my little rant a couple of pages back whoops a daiseee off doctors as soon as I promise

----------


## Angeldelight

IF YOU need to go to the doctors then so do i i'm completely obessed with JAKE, DANNY and DENNIS, i think i may have a little problem!!!! hehe hehe hehe

i can see those men in white coming to the door i'm going to have to do a runner!!! cxan i live at you house!!!! hehe hehe hehe

----------


## Rach33

I want Jake and Chrissie I want them now men in white coats nah I'm perfectly normal I DO NOT NEED HELP 

WE WANT JC WHEN DO WE WANT IT NOW

----------


## Torrie

Joel and Tracy-Ann looked great together at the soap awards - they make such a great screen couple!  :Smile:

----------


## AleX liddell

Apparently oin monday on this morning,they talk about the soap awards so there might be something about them in it!!!!

----------


## AleX liddell

Does anyone else have anymore photos from last night?? I love looking at them!!!

----------


## Amber

> Erm Can I have a Jake and Chrissie one please cos I'm a big fan not that you'd notice or nothing I mean i'm a normal and sane person DEEP BREATHS
> 
> Thanks Amber YOUR BRILL BABES


Ok! I must be normal and sane too  :Cheer: !

----------


## Rach33

Yay we'll be normal and sane togehter ok so every now again we get angry at EE bosses and throw tantrum when JC doesn't appear and we occasionally obsesss over the couple but other than that we're fine

----------


## Angeldelight

every now and again? i get mad every blooming day!! i mean what are they doing to us? they're teasing us is what they're doing, they're taunting us making watch and putting up with Pauline bloody fowler to get a glimpse just a little glipmse of Jake & Chrissie! it's not fair, it's just not fair, i can't take it anymore :breaking down in sobs on my keyboard:

----------


## Rach33

I had a big mardy on friday night I threw my remote at the tele but that was due to pauline Fowler not the lack of JAKE AND CHRISSIE can you read EE bosses if you are here even though your not but you might be we want them NOWWWWW

----------


## Angeldelight

NOooooooooooo more Pauline i think i'll go mad if i have to listen to her whine about Rebecca anymore!! leave the poor child alone!!!

yes EE if you are here and are watching what we are writing i will personally set your building alight if i don't see some more Jake and Chrissie action SOON

i'm so glad i got that outta my system, who's that knocking at the door?

----------


## Rach33

It's not me I'm at home and the buses are only every two hours

----------


## Angeldelight

it's only the newspaper people!!!! 

we want JAKE AND CHRISSIE, and we want them NOW

----------


## Rach33

We can hold a protest me and you at college with our placards babes

----------


## AleX liddell

I hope you dont think im mad or stupid but could i ask anyone,where and what is the DS Forum?? Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question!

----------


## Rach33

Digital spy type it into google and you will find don't worry took me a while to work it out but it's a good site with up to date news and stuff

----------


## AleX liddell

Thanx!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

what are 'placards' hey what we could do it protest by NOt doing our test then they'd have to give us an automatic A cus we're protesting for a really really good cause!!!!

----------


## Rach33

you know things on sticks you wave around like JC FOREVER that sort of thing yeah I don't wanna do my test either so we can do that instead good cause straight A good thinking batwoman

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh and then the BBC would have to listen to us and make Chrissie and Jake and couple

----------


## Rach33

exactly when shall we start he he he he

----------


## Layne

> exactly when shall we start he he he he


i think i might come down and Join ya, we want Jake and Chrissie
Last night at the BSA's I saw Joel and Chrissie talking to the This morning and Paul o' Grady crews, and Tracy stroked Joels Arm, they were bleightly talking about Jake and Chrissie, They also came in together!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x


Jake And Chrissie 4eva!

----------


## Angeldelight

ohhhhhhh very interesting!!!!!! 

hey how did it go? 
did you enjoy it?
and most important of all WHo did you talk to?????

----------


## Layne

It went great, i'm actually going to start a thread on it tomorrow and post all my pics on it to!I din't really speak to any one though! But Nigel Harman smiled at ME!!!!I went weak at the knees   :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

Lucky you, but I am feeling a little envious  :Lol:  

Good on you though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

> But Nigel Harman smiled at ME!!!!I went weak at the knees


I think that I'd do more than that if it were Joel smiling at me, think I'd faint..(hopefully straight into this arms)  :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

Did anyone see if they were on this mornign? or if they will be. We need JC like now.
xxx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> It went great, i'm actually going to start a thread on it tomorrow and post all my pics on it to!I din't really speak to any one though! But Nigel Harman smiled at ME!!!!I went weak at the knees


Yes!!   :Cheer:  

Can anyone post the link to where I can make JC banners. For myself preferbly.   :Love:

----------


## Angeldelight

> It went great, i'm actually going to start a thread on it tomorrow and post all my pics on it to!I din't really speak to any one though! But Nigel Harman smiled at ME!!!!I went weak at the knees


just weak at the knees? i think i'd fall in love!!!   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Amber

> Last night at the BSA's I saw Joel and Chrissie talking to the This morning and Paul o' Grady crews, and Tracy stroked Joels Arm, they were bleightly talking about Jake and Chrissie, They also came in together!


Oooh interesting  :Wub:  

I'm starting to get really annoyed at the writers for EE  :Angry:  
I mean we had one kiss from JC and then a few snippets of flirting but now nothing yet again  :Crying:  

I mean who kisses someone then flirts a little and then nothing  :Ponder:  
Isn't it supposed to be the other way round? first nothing then flirting then kissing?  :Searchme:  

Btw i've posted the next part of my script  :Wub:

----------


## Angeldelight

i know i'm just soooooooo confused at the minute!!! what are they doing to us???? keeping us in suspense!!!! what's happening????

----------


## AleX liddell

> It went great, i'm actually going to start a thread on it tomorrow and post all my pics on it to!I din't really speak to any one though! But Nigel Harman smiled at ME!!!!I went weak at the knees


Lucky you!!! Im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!! Tells us when you post it anmd what it is called im dying to see wat they're like!!! Thanks!

----------


## Layne

> just weak at the knees? i think i'd fall in love!!!


I am already!!!!
he is so sexy!
I was On Paul o' Grady!!!! Just for a minute but i was on there on there, but my mate ws also on this morning!
Post the thread soon, major busy sorry!
Luv ya
layne
x x x

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

How do I get my signature on. I don't have the program you said. How do I get it on clicking onto the picture and attaching it.

----------


## Amber

Just for fun I made this:

Hehehe  :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

I love your banner  :Smile:

----------


## EastendersRox

This may sound stupid but how do u make them?

----------


## Amber

> This may sound stupid but how do u make them?


With Paint Shop Pro
It's fab  :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

Just got this off of AOL TV Listings:
 EastEnders


BBC1 England 
7:30 pm Tuesday May 10th 


Keith goes to his first literacy lesson at the community centre, but things don't go as planned. Dot's rakish new driving instructor has Jim worried after Patrick jokes about his wife being alone with another man, while Minty stumbles upon the scene of a burglary and Ruby makes a surprising discovery about Tina and her father 


So it is on Thursday Chrissie that has an actual scene but unfortunately it's just clearing up at Sam's and not flirting with Jake but at least it's something  :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

Yay! Chrissie was in that eppi aswell  :Thumbsup:  
I've just made this:

Not that bad actually  :Angel:

----------


## AleX liddell

yeh,tomorrow it should be good coz somewhere i saw a picture of her throwing a tv in a very upset way.dont no if this is tomorrow but i think it is!

----------


## Layne

That banna is wicked how did you get the pics, i ain't seen them yet?

----------


## AleX liddell

To finatic loves dennis have you posted the thread of the pictures of the BSA yet??? Sorry i keep asking you! 

     xx

----------


## Amber

> That banna is wicked how did you get the pics, i ain't seen them yet?


The BBC EE site. You go on Episodes. Then you go on past episodes and click on what ever episode you want pics from. Btw the 3rd pic (Ruby and Tina) was from tomorrow's eppi  :Smile:

----------


## EastEnders Fan

I'm a new member, but I'll join! Chrissie and Jake are great!

----------


## Angeldelight

Filming today: Episode 820 Tx: 01/07/05
CHRISSIE: I told you, lunchtimes are busy. What am I meant to do with those?
JAKE: Most people stick them in a vase.
CHRISSIE: Oh, is that where most people stick them

----------


## AleX liddell

Hooray some script of them ACTUALLY together!!! can't wait for the BSA tonight!!!

----------


## Amber

Right everybody!
Does anyone have any JC pics?
Before you ask why it's a suprise  :Thumbsup: 
Yay  :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

Out of interest, will Chrissie and Jake ever be able to get married. I know her husband's dead, but Chrissie would have to say that they are divorced and the person conducting the ceremony would want to see the papers. And Den never signed divorce papers did he? did he? The only way I can see them being able to get married is if someone else takes the blame for Den's death. What does everyone else think?
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Just asked my parents about this: Apparently after 7 years if Den hasn't been found, he can be declared legally dead, so Chrissie would be a widow.

Although, isn't he legally dead anyway what with him faking his first death?

----------


## Amber

> Although, isn't he legally dead anyway what with him faking his first death?


I guess so  :Searchme:

----------


## Tamzi

True, but if they looked at Chrissie's marriage certificate they would know he wasn't dead. And in 7 years Chrissie can' stand up and go oh my husband's buried under the cellar, she's gonna keep up the pretence of a divorce and there still gonna need to see the papers. Its confusing.
xxx

----------


## Amber

> Its confusing.


Very  :Confused:

----------


## BlackKat

> True, but if they looked at Chrissie's marriage certificate they would know he wasn't dead. And in 7 years Chrissie can' stand up and go oh my husband's buried under the cellar, she's gonna keep up the pretence of a divorce and there still gonna need to see the papers. Its confusing.
> xxx


No, I mean if no one's seen him for 7 years, then he's declared dead by the authorities. Not "I killed him," but just that he must be dead.

----------


## Amber

> No, I mean if no one's seen him for 7 years, then he's declared dead by the authorities. Not "I killed him," but just that he must be dead.


Oh right! It's clear now  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeldelight

> Just asked my parents about this: Apparently after 7 years if Den hasn't been found, he can be declared legally dead, so Chrissie would be a widow.
> 
> Although, isn't he legally dead anyway what with him faking his first death?



Chrissie will have to report him missing first, then if he or his body hasn't been found after the intail report he can be declared legally dead and Jake and Chrissie could get married!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wub:   :Angel:   :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

Angeldelight is right if Den is not reported missing then she can not be made a widow so the body has to be found

----------


## EastendersRox

That would be sad...

----------


## BlackKat

How do all think Jake would react if he found out about what happened to Den?

----------


## Tamzi

I think he would probably like be really shocked and annoyed but would slowly come round and support her. 
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

he'd come around eventually, it depends on how close they become before she tells him!!!!

----------


## AleX liddell

At last there was a proper eppy with a bit more of chrissie actring,i found it really funny when she started talking to den under the cellar!!! wat doz everyone else think???!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yeah it was!! It sounded very hollow...
Its like wakey wakey Den!!

----------


## Babe14

Not so sure about Jake and Chrissie now,she is a bad girl!! There again Jake IS a bad boy too. Oh dear what has he let himself in for.  Don't forget Jake has a secret too (and prob more that we don't know about) he witnessed and was involved in Andy's murder.

Chrissie knows a dodgy lawyer (re the papers she had drawn up to get Den out of her life) so she could enlist the help of her lawyer to draw up some dodgy divorce papers, forge Den's signature, make it all look legal so no one would be none the wiser and hey presto Chrissie becomes a free woman.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah it was!! It sounded very hollow...
> Its like wakey wakey Den!!


That wa ssooo funny when she tapped the place where Den was burried with her foot. Knock..knock...she looked very wicked. Great stuff.

----------


## Babe14

> I think he would probably like be really shocked and annoyed but would slowly come round and support her. 
> xxx


Agree. Then I think that Jake will conspire with Chrissie to hide the truth about Den when/if his body ever got found, in other words he would come up with the explanation as to how the body got there.   Jake has had years of practice with Danny...!!!

----------


## Tamzi

> Jake has had years of practice with Danny...!!!


Too true babe14. The point about the lawyer, thats a good idea. Out of interest where did you get that quote from on your signature. The one about you're a cruel women............

xxx

P.S Who here thinks this thread should be made sticky I mean it only has about 100 post less than the shannis one!

----------


## di marco

> Chrissie knows a dodgy lawyer (re the papers she had drawn up to get Den out of her life) so she could enlist the help of her lawyer to draw up some dodgy divorce papers, forge Den's signature, make it all look legal so no one would be none the wiser and hey presto Chrissie becomes a free woman.


def think that should happen, great idea!   :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> Yeah it was!! It sounded very hollow...
> Its like wakey wakey Den!!


Yeah I loved that!
She was like "I'm sorting the girls out and you know what? The only person who'd be proud of me, is you!" I love her even more now, because she's not afraid like whiney little Zoe, she's so confident. I'd love to see her like this more often, well obviously not around Jake but you know  :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

[QUOTE=Jake_Moon_Rox] Out of interest where did you get that quote from on your signature. The one about you're a cruel women............

It's from the episode where Chrissie had a dripping tap keeping her awake all night and Jake went to fix it, only the tap came off and soaked him.  Chrissie burst out laughing!! It is one of many which has stuck in my mind.

----------


## Babe14

> def think that should happen, great idea!


Thanks :Smile:

----------


## EastEnders Fan

Don't know if this is right, but in 'Inside Soap' magazine they do questions in what they'll reveal next week... and I read...

"Which flirting couple finally give into passion?"

Could that be Chrissie and Jake?! Sorry if I'm wrong!

----------


## Babe14

> Don't know if this is right, but in 'Inside Soap' magazine they do questions in what they'll reveal next week... and I read...
> 
> "Which flirting couple finally give into passion?"
> 
> Could that be Chrissie and Jake?! Sorry if I'm wrong!


Unfortunately I think that it may be referring to Alfie and Lil Mo.  Thanks for postng that info.

----------


## EastEnders Fan

Humm. That's a shame. Ah well. They can't leave it much longer I suppose. Like your signature by the way!

----------


## di marco

> Don't know if this is right, but in 'Inside Soap' magazine they do questions in what they'll reveal next week... and I read...
> 
> "Which flirting couple finally give into passion?"
> 
> Could that be Chrissie and Jake?! Sorry if I'm wrong!


its prob alfie and little mo but it would be so so sooooooo much better if it was jake and chrissie

----------


## EastEnders Fan

Yeah, I agree! Jake and Chrissie are a lot better than Mo and Alfie!

----------


## Babe14

I like Alfie and Lil Mo they are sweet.   Jake and Chrissie  are a hot couple and provide a lot of excitement and I like the build up..

Estenders Fan Thank you :Smile:

----------


## EastEnders Fan

That's ok! I knew it was too good to be true. Alfie and Lil Mo aren't that bad though, just prefer Jake and Chrissie. 

Ah well! Thanks for replying!

----------


## Babe14

You' ve started a nice discussion off.

----------


## EastEnders Fan

*smiles* That's good! How do you do smiley's on this board?

----------


## EastendersRox

Well, you click on the smilies.

----------


## EastEnders Fan

Ah, it's because I was using quick reply! Thanks   :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

It is really annoying me why cant they just get together or few scenes together or something   :Angry:  i really like them together

----------


## di marco

its annoying me as well, they have one scene together and then dont see each other for weeks and weeks afterwards   :Angry:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

its alifie n little mo

----------


## !chrissie262!

Amber have you done my banner?

----------


## Amber

> Amber have you done my banner?


OMG! I am so sorry! This is getting silly! Why don't I remember?  :Searchme:  
I am going to start a new thread called something like "Amber's Art" because it could help to remind me! I am so sorry and you can hit me to knock my senses back (dunno if I had any in the first place  :Confused:  )

SORRY!

----------


## EastendersRox

I think the last time we saw them together was when it was the fancy dress party.

----------


## Amber

> I think the last time we saw them together was when it was the fancy dress party.


Yep it was.
 :Angry:  I am annoyed because of that. I mean it was like 20 days ago and that's 3 weeks tommorrow!

It seems more like 3 years. *Sighs* Oh well..

----------


## BlackKat

I made a Jake/Chrissie wallpaper (for computer desktops).  :Smile: 

Here

----------


## .:Kitz:.

oh wow black kat, thats fab!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Amber

Awww it's so sweet BlackKat  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

wow black kat thats cool   :Big Grin:

----------


## AleX liddell

Look on digital spy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AleX liddell

its also in the newspaper ( forget about this!!!)

----------


## di marco

im confused, whats on ds and in the newspaper?   :Confused:

----------


## EastendersRox

So sweet and kool!

----------


## Layne

BlackKat that is reall yreally lovely!
Ok we haven't got them on the telly, but we have on our computer screens!!!
xxx




> its also in the newspaper!!!! hooray


Am i missing something what????????????????

----------


## di marco

> Am i missing something what????????????????


exactly what i thought as well layne

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> its also in the newspaper!!!! hooray


What is?

----------


## Tamzi

its about sharon and dennis. nothing to do with chrissie and Jake. She is going round everywhere saying it. ignore it.
xxx

----------


## Layne

This is The Chrissie And Jake News Thread, please do not post anything about Shannis or anything thing else other than what the thread is about!
Thank you!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x 

Just making the Rules heard!

----------


## Tamzi

Exactly. Well said Layne.
xxx
p.s cool banner

----------


## Layne

> Exactly. Well said Layne.
> xxx
> p.s cool banner


Thanks well its different!
just like me!

----------


## kirsty_g

they do make a gd couple

----------


## AleX liddell

Sorry about that finatic loves dennis and jake moon rox!!! forgive me!!!

----------


## Layne

yeh we do, we are just expressing the rules!

----------


## dolphingirl

dont worry alex,i like hearing news on dennis and sharon 2.lol.c ya luv dolphin girl!
p.s mcfly rox!

----------


## Rach33

Hello all fellow Jake and Chrissie fans I'm back how is everyone I'm fine busy revising but yay JC forever but WHERE are they been abducted by aliens cos they aint been on screen for weeks COME BACK now before I die of boredom with Pauline BLODDY Fowler, Alfie and Little Mo and NO Dennis No JC WHY but I have to say Louisa Lytton and Lacey Turner ROCK 

JAKE AND CHRISSIE COME BACK PLEASE I'LL WASH UP I'LL HOOVER I PROMISE I'LL BE A GOOD GIRL 

SOBS on keyboard

----------


## EastendersRox

They've been away 4 ages!

----------


## Layne

> Hello all fellow Jake and Chrissie fans I'm back how is everyone I'm fine busy revising but yay JC forever but WHERE are they been abducted by aliens cos they aint been on screen for weeks COME BACK now before I die of boredom with Pauline BLODDY Fowler, Alfie and Little Mo and NO Dennis No JC WHY but I have to say Louisa Lytton and Lacey Turner ROCK 
> 
> JAKE AND CHRISSIE COME BACK PLEASE I'LL WASH UP I'LL HOOVER I PROMISE I'LL BE A GOOD GIRL 
> 
> SOBS on keyboard


Noce to see ya back hon! I've missed ya!
We'll all be good girls and boys, if onlt we could see them back TOGETHER!!!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Angeldelight

i'll be good all years and i'll carry on revising and be REALLY REALLY good if only EE bring JAKE AND CHRISSIE back to us

----------


## Tamzi

Please bring them back. we need JC like now.
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

Bring them back
Bring Jake and Chrissie back now
come on he's going to be away for ages, we need all the snippets we can get to tide us over

----------


## Rach33

Darling AngelDelight you need to start revising first OH MY GOD it's on Thursday arghhhhhhhhh I'm dreading it 

Layne hiya babes I missed you too and Jake and Chrissie SOBBING QUIETLY

----------


## Angeldelight

i have started revising only so i can say i'll keep going if they Bring back Jake and Chrissie!!!!

Jake and chrissie forever n ever n ever

Sharon and Dennis are going to have a little BEBE rach a little BEBE

----------


## WattsRulee

HEY MEMBAS OF JCLC!!!! PLZ CAN I JOIN COZ THEY R MY FAVE CHARACTERS!!!! SEND ME AN EMAIL BAC! IT ON MY PROFILE!!

THNX aMY XXXX

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Its not on your profile...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Layne loving your sig.!!!

----------


## WattsRulee

Oh Yeh But Can I Join?

----------


## EastendersRox

> HEY MEMBAS OF JCLC!!!! PLZ CAN I JOIN COZ THEY R MY FAVE CHARACTERS!!!! SEND ME AN EMAIL BAC! IT ON MY PROFILE!!
> 
> THNX aMY XXXX


Good prayer.

----------


## BlackKat

I made a new banner -- *points at sig* Took absolutely ages to make, but I like it.   :Cheer:  


Thanks for all the comments on the wallpaper, I'm glad you all like it.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Amber

> I made a new banner -- *points at sig* Took absolutely ages to make, but I like it.   
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the wallpaper, I'm glad you all like it.


Oh I love it! I can see their kiss they shared together and it's not just pics!
Thankyou for bringing it into the world  :Bow:  :Wub:  :Bow: 
Lol!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I made a new banner -- *points at sig* Took absolutely ages to make, but I like it.   
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the wallpaper, I'm glad you all like it.


can u make be one of shaz and dennis doin dat
e-mail it me plez

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh I love it! I can see their kiss they shared together and it's not just pics!
> Thankyou for bringing it into the world 
> Lol!



Lol. I'm glad you like it.  :Big Grin: 




> can u make be one of shaz and dennis doin dat
> e-mail it me plez


I need clips in order to get the screencaps, and I don't have any of Sharon and Dennis.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

omg.....black kat that one totally rocks!!!! Over and over and over and over...i could never get bored of watching that!!! Anyway, black kat can i ask you a favour.......he he :Big Grin:  could you please make a me a still pic banner of Dot and Jim please? They are so fab together.....Please *puppy eyes*  :Thumbsup:   :Bow:  i would forever be in your debt!!

----------


## BlackKat

> omg.....black kat that one totally rocks!!!! Over and over and over and over...i could never get bored of watching that!!! Anyway, black kat can i ask you a favour.......he he could you please make a me a still pic banner of Dot and Jim please? They are so fab together.....Please *puppy eyes*   i would forever be in your debt!!


Hee! Thanks.

Sure.  :Smile:  Any words you want on it or anything?




You can just call me Kat by the way,  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Ohhhh *thank you*!!!!ummm, maybe something like 'you forever drive me crazy, but i'm forever crazy over you' or some thing. But your'e gonna have to give me step by step instructions on how to load it up (im thick like that: :Big Grin: )

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

It moves!!
Oh ym god!!
Im shocked...

----------


## AleX liddell

Its soooooo cool!!! Black Kat  i love it!!!!!

----------


## Tamzi

That is fab BalckKat. 
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

oh wow look it's moving, wow that is so brill, well done

----------


## BlackKat

> Ohhhh *thank you*!!!!ummm, maybe something like 'you forever drive me crazy, but i'm forever crazy over you' or some thing. But your'e gonna have to give me step by step instructions on how to load it up (im thick like that:)


Here you go.  :Smile:  I made it move, so I could get the pics on but didn't have to blend them together.  :Big Grin:  I can give you the still without the pics, just text if you want.  :Smile: 





To get it on your signature, get the URL from Right clicking on the image and going to properties, and then put that in between [IMG]**[/IMG] tags. (Where the stars are.)

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks, spicyspy, Alex liddell, Jake_Moon_Rox and Angeldelight. I'm glad you like it.   :Cheer:

----------


## Rain_

puts my penguins to shame  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

black kat your bannas well cool but did you know that wattsrulee is using it as well?

----------


## BlackKat

> black kat your bannas well cool but did you know that wattsrulee is using it as well?


Thanks.  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for telling me, I just saw that and asked them to take it off.   :Angry:  Don't know what the point of them using it is, it has my username on.

----------


## di marco

thats alright, just thought id let you know, and i think its brill!   :Smile:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

OMG Black kat I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so so so so so so so much!!! It totally rocks. Hang in a sec, i'll put it on !!!!  :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:  

Seriously, i LOVE IT!!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I feel like one of the 'gang' now!!! lol  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Kat darlin, both bannas are fabulous!!!!
You should start your own thread like Amber has done, or ask her if you can post them under hers!!
I love them, both of them they are fab!!!
Awwwwwwwwww,  jake and Chrissie   :Wub:  
Awwwwwwwwww, Dot and Jim   :Wub:  
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> Kat darlin, both bannas are fabulous!!!!
> You should start your own thread like Amber has done, or ask her if you can post them under hers!!
> I love them, both of them they are fab!!!
> Awwwwwwwwww,  jake and Chrissie   
> Awwwwwwwwww, Dot and Jim   
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


Thanks.  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:  I might start a thread tomorrow.


I've just made another moving one -- Jake and Chrissie (surprise surprise, lol).



It's up for grabs, just post and let me know you're using it. If anyone wants to use it, I'll personalise it for you if you ask (eg, put your name on, or put text on it.)

Got another one in the making as well, where she wipes the egg off his face.

----------


## Angeldelight

> puts my penguins to shame



there so cute, look opps it fell in again   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeldelight

> Thanks.   I might start a thread tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I've just made another moving one -- Jake and Chrissie (surprise surprise, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> It's up for grabs, just post and let me know you're using it. If anyone wants to use it, I'll personalise it for you if you ask (eg, put your name on, or put text on it.)
> 
> Got another one in the making as well, where she wipes the egg off his face.




the egg on his face, didn't you just think IDIOT, hehe he's just so cute i was thinking of changing may sig to that egg quote but i couldn't remember it

keep going with these there totally great!!!! 

Ahhhhhhhhhh look they kissing again...if only hey  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> Thanks.   I might start a thread tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I've just made another moving one -- Jake and Chrissie (surprise surprise, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> It's up for grabs, just post and let me know you're using it. If anyone wants to use it, I'll personalise it for you if you ask (eg, put your name on, or put text on it.)
> 
> Got another one in the making as well, where she wipes the egg off his face.


Could i please have the 'Egg On your Face' Banna, Pretty please, with icing on top and a little cherry!!!!!!!????????

Could ya put 'layne' on it please, and something like, i don't know, you thing of something nice to write on it, please, i'll love ya forever
luv ya
layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> Could i please have the 'Egg On your Face' Banna, Pretty please, with icing on top and a little cherry!!!!!!!????????
> 
> Could ya put 'layne' on it please, and something like, i don't know, you thing of something nice to write on it, please, i'll love ya forever
> luv ya
> layne
> x x x


Sure,  :Smile:  Here you go:



I can change the text or colouring no problem, so just ask if you want something different.

----------


## BlackKat

> keep going with these there totally great!!!! 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh look they kissing again...if only hey


Thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Kat babes I have just spent twenty minutes staring at your Jake and Chrissie bannas they are amazing awwwwwwww I think I', becoming a little too obsessive opps oh well you can never be too obsessive they are brill love the Dot and Jim one too

----------


## WattsRulee

hey black kat....

plz could i hav the egg 1 with amy written on it pretty pleeeeeeeeeeease??

amy xxxx

----------


## AleX liddell

Black Kat your banners are amazing!!! they are sooooooooooooooooooooooo good!!! you should become a professional!! xx

----------


## Angeldelight

I don't wanna sound like a complete idiot but i probably will.... but how do you make them??

----------


## AleX liddell

> I don't wanna sound like a complete idiot but i probably will.... but how do you make them??


dont worry,you dont,either do i!!!!!! lol  :Wub:

----------


## EastendersRox

I know, but I can't!

----------


## Layne

> Sure,  Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the text or colouring no problem, so just ask if you want something different.


Darelin, i LOVE it, it is perfect better than i imagined!!
I'm just about to put it on my sig!!
Thanks so much!
You have my undying gratitude!
Luv ya loads
Layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> Kat babes I have just spent twenty minutes staring at your Jake and Chrissie bannas they are amazing awwwwwwww I think I', becoming a little too obsessive opps oh well you can never be too obsessive they are brill love the Dot and Jim one too


Thank you.  :Big Grin:   :Cheer: 





> hey black kat....
> 
> plz could i hav the egg 1 with amy written on it pretty pleeeeeeeeeeease??
> 
> amy xxxx


Sure, here you go. Made a different one, so they aren't all the same. Let me know if you want anything changed.






> Black Kat your banners are amazing!!! they are sooooooooooooooooooooooo good!!! you should become a professional!! xx


Thanks.  :Big Grin:  Professional banner maker? That's a job I could get used to, lol.




> I don't wanna sound like a complete idiot but i probably will.... but how do you make them??


I save each frame seperately (using WMM and clips). Then put them in the banner, and animate them together.  :Smile: 




> Darelin, i LOVE it, it is perfect better than i imagined!!
> I'm just about to put it on my sig!!
> Thanks so much!
> You have my undying gratitude!
> Luv ya loads
> Layne
> x x x


I'm so glad you like it.   :Thumbsup:  Love you too.


I think I'm gonna start an art thread like Amber's so I'm not taking up too much space in this one.

----------


## Layne

> I'm so glad you like it.   Love you too.
> 
> I think I'm gonna start an art thread like Amber's so I'm not taking up too much space in this one.


love that banna to, yes please start your own thread, they don't all have to be for other people, you can show off some of your other work, I might even starta thread, at the mo, i'm kind of sharing Ambers!!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## EastendersRox

I want a banner too!

----------


## BlackKat

> love that banna to, yes please start your own thread, they don't all have to be for other people, you can show off some of your other work, I might even starta thread, at the mo, i'm kind of sharing Ambers!!!
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


Just started a thread.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> Just started a thread.


Ok kool, i'll be checking that out!

----------


## AleX liddell

> Just started a thread.


Sorry if this is a stupid question: where is you thread and what is it called?!

 :Clap:

----------


## BlackKat

> Sorry if this is a stupid question: where is you thread and what is it called?!



It's here  :Smile:

----------


## AleX liddell

thanx!!!

----------


## Princess

Do you like my pic?

BlackKat made it for me!

----------


## BlackKat

The threads gone quiet, lol.


We need some new scenes to talk about. Evil EE bosses, giving us weeks upon weeks of Pauline, yet no Jake/Chrissie.   :Nono:  


I know what we could do. We could suggest songs that could go on a Jake and Chrissie soundtrack thing. Like songs that fit them, either together or seperatly. What does everyone think? <-- This is how bored I am, lol.

----------


## Rach33

Ok me stop being quiet songs for Jake and Chrissie erm I like Simply Red Stars it fits well I'm gonna be using it in one of my stories about them he he 
 :Wub:  
Anyone who ever held you
Would tell you the way Iâm feeling
Anyone who ever wanted you
Would try to tell you what I feel inside
The only thing I ever wanted
Was the feeling that you ainât faking
The only one you ever thought about
Wait a minute canât you see that I

I wanna fall from the stars
Straight into your arms
I I feel you
I hope you comprehend

*For the man who tried to hurt you* - DEN 
Heâs explaining the way Iâm feeling
For all the jealousy I caused you
States the reason why Iâm trying to hide
As for all the things you taught me
It sends my future into clearer dimensions
Youâll never know how much you hurt me
Stay a minute canât you see that I

I wanna fall from the stars
Straight into your arms
I I feel you
I hope you comprehend

Too many hearts are broken
A loverâs promise never came with a maybe
So many words are left unspoken
The silent voices are driving me crazy
As for all the pain you caused me
Making up could never be your intention
Youâll never know how much you hurt me
Stay canât you see that I

I wanna fall from the stars
Straight into your arms
I I feel you
I hope you comprehend

I wanna fall from the stars
Straight into your arms
I I feel you
I hope you comprehend

Wot do you reckon   :Angel:

----------


## BlackKat

I love that song, it fits so well.  :Smile:  Evil Den that hurt her. (Ironic, considering she was the one who bashed him with a doorstop, lol. Not that I care, he's still evil.)


Okies, I've got a saddish song. It's kinda of about how Chrissie wants to be with Jake, but she doesn't feel like she can because of what's happened with Den, and everything with Zoe and Sam.


*Joseph Arthur - Honey And The Moon* 
Don't know why I'm still afraid
If you weren't real I would make you up
now
I wish that I could follow through
I know that your love is true
And deep
As the sea
But right now
Everything you want is wrong,
And right now
All your dreams are waking up,
And right now
I wish I could follow you
To the shores
Of freedom,
Where no one lives.

Remember when we first met
And everything was still a bet
In love's game
You would call; I'd call you back
And then I'd leave
A message
On your answering machine

But right now
Everything is turning blue,
And right now
The sun is trying to kill the moon,
And right now
I wish I could follow you
To the shores
Of freedom,
Where no one lives

Freedom
Run away tonight
Freedom, freedom
Run away
Run away tonight

We're made out of blood and rust
Looking for someone to trust
Without 
A fight
I think that you came too soon
You're the honey and the moon
That lights
Up my night

But right now
Everything you want is wrong,
And right now
All your dreams are waking up,
And right now
I wish that I could follow you
To the shores
Of freedom
Where no one lives

Freedom
Run away tonight
Freedom freedom
Run away
Run away tonight

We got too much time to kill
Like pigeons on my windowsill
We hang around

*Ever since I've been with you
You hold me up
All the time I've falling down* <-- love this bit

But right now
Everything is turning blue,
And right now
The sun is trying to kill the moon,
And right now
I wish I could follow you
To the shores
Of freedom
Where no one lives

----------


## Rach33

awwwwwwwww Kat's that lovely babes I found this one but I'm not sure   :Searchme:  It's on one of my Mum's cd's she loves it 

John Hiatt - Have a little faith in me - it's from Jake's point of view 

When the road gets dark
And you can no longer see
Just let my love throw a spark
And have a little faith in me
And when the tears you cry
Are all you can believe
Just give these loving arms a try babe
And have a little faith in me and

Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me

And when your secret heart
Cannot speak so easily
Come here darling, from a whisper start
And have a little faith in me
And when your backâs against the wall
Just turn around and you, you will see
I will catch you, I will catch your fall baby
Just have a little faith in me and

Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me

Well Iâve been loving you, for such a long, long time
Expecting nothing in return
Just for you to have a little faith in me
You see time, time is our friend
âCause for us, there is no end
And all you gotta do, is have a little faith in me
I said I will hold you up, I will hold you up
And your love, gives me strength enough to
Have a little faith in me
Hey hey
All you gotta do for me girl
Is have a little bit of faith in me

----------


## Angeldelight

ooohhhhhh aren't you all clever... these are really good... i still haven't found one about a first date that i need...  :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

I told you to use the one you found it don't matter if the words don't fit perfectly you can adapt it the one oyu found was really good

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh but i'm on my last part so i am NOT changing what i have already written now... as it is completely BRILLIANT...

----------


## Rach33

Modesty never was your strong point was it he he he he course it will be brill darling buit you have to post it I've only read part one, two and three

----------


## BlackKat

Great song choice, I love it.  :Smile: 


Here's one that's basically Jake/Chrissie on a kinda shallow 'they are so hot together' level, lol.


*Chris Isaak - Wicked Game*
The world was on fire and 
No one could save me but you 
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do 
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you 
I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart) 
No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart) 
With you 

What a wicked game to play 
To make me feel this way 
What a wicked thing to do 
To let me dream of you 
What a wicked thing to say 
You never felt this way 
What a wicked thing to do 
To make me dream of you 

And I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart) 
No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart) 
With you 

The world was on fire and 
No one could save me but you 
It's strange what desire make foolish people do 
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you 
I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart) 
No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart) 
With you


I had a bit of trouble finding the lyrics, so these might be slightly wrong. I think they're right though, it's what most sites say.

----------


## Rach33

wow Kat it's really perfect for them isn't it I've found a few but I'm not sure I'll post them up as soon as I find ones that fits but that song was great

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Thats songs got nice lyrics blackkat, what is the song called?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> Thats songs got nice lyrics blackkat, what is the song called?


The one I just posted? It's called Wicked Game by Chris Isaak.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

I found this love quote how cute is it AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  :Heart:  
*
What lies behind us, and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.*  :Wub:  

~ by Ralph Waldo Emerson ~

----------


## Angeldelight

> Modesty never was your strong point was it he he he he course it will be brill darling buit you have to post it I've only read part one, two and three


I am being modest... how about these:


*My Romance - Carly Simon

My romance doesn't have to have 
A moon in the sky
My romance doesn't need 
A blue lagoon standing by
No month of may, no twinkling stars
No hide away, no softly guitars

My romance doesn't need 
A castle rising in Spain
Nor a dance to a constantly 
Surprising refrain
Wide awake I can make 
My most fantastic dreams come true

My romance doesn't need a thing but you
My romance doesn't need a thing but you*

----------


## Rach33

Darling it's beautiful   :Wub:  what about this one 

AMAZED (Lonestar) Jake waht he thinks of Chrissie BLESS 

Every time our eyes meet 
This feeling inside me 
Is almost more than I can take 
Baby when you touch me 
I can feel how much you love me 
And it just blows me away 
I've never been this close to anyone or anything 
I can hear your thoughts 
I can see your dreams 

I don't know how you do what you do 
I'm so in love with you 
It just keeps getting better 
I want to spend the rest of my life 
With you by my side 
Forever and ever 
Every little thing that you do 
Baby, I'm amazed by you 

The smell of your skin 
The taste of your kiss 
The way you whisper in the dark 
Your hair all around me 
Baby you surround me 
You touch every place in my heart 
Oh, it feels like the first time, every time 
I want to spend the whole night in your eyes 

Every little thing that you do 
I'm so in love with you 
It just keeps getting better 
I want to spend the rest of my life 
With you by my side 
Forever and ever 
Every little thing that you do 
Baby, I'm amazed by you

----------


## BlackKat

Found another.  :Big Grin: 

Ignoring the fact that it's obviously about someone called Anna, I think it really fits.

*Counting Crows -- Anna Begins*

My friend assures me, "It's all or nothing." 
I am not worried 
I am not overly concerned
My friend implores me, "For one time only,
make an exception." I am not worried
Wrap her up in a package of lies
Send her off to a coconut island
I am not worried I am not overly concerned
with the status of my emotions
"Oh," she says, "you're changing."
But we're always changing

It does not bother me to say this isn't love
Because if you don't want to talk about it then it isn't love
And I guess I'm going to have to live with that
But I'm sure there's something in a shade of grey,
Something in between,
And I can always change my name 
If that's what you mean

My friend assures me, "It's all or nothing."
But I am not really worried I am not overly concerned
You try to tell yourself the things you try to tell yourself 
To make yourself forget I am not worried 
"If it's love," she said, "then we're going to have to think about the consequences." 
She can't stop shaking 
I can't stop touching her and...
This time when kindness falls like rain 
It washes her away and Anna begins to change her mind
"These seconds when I'm shaking leave me shuddering for days," she says
And I'm not ready for this sort of thing

But I'm not going to break and I'm not going to worry about it anymore 
I'm not going to bend, and I'm not going to break and I'm not going to worry about it anymore 
It seems like I should say, "As long as this is love..." 
But it's not all that easy so maybe I should 
Snap her up in a butterfly net
Pin her down on a photograph album
I am not worried I've done this sort of thing before
But then I start to think about the consequences
Because I don't get no sleep in a quiet room and...

The time when kindness falls like rain 
It washes me away and Anna begins to change my mind
And everytime she sneezes I believe it's love and
Oh lord, I'm not ready for this sort of thing

She's talking in her sleep
It's keeping me awake and Anna begins to toss and turn 
And every word is nonsense but I understand and
Oh lord, I'm not ready for this sort of thing

Her kindness bangs a gong 
It's moving me along and Anna begins to fade away
It's chasing me away 
She disappears and
Oh lord, I'm not ready for this sort of thing

----------


## Angeldelight

i love them... they all fit really really well...

----------


## Rach33

WOW Kat they get better and better we can do name changes and it would be perfect

----------


## Layne

Here are some, i don't know if they work but hey?

*Lemar:time to Grow*
Last night i tried but i couldn't sleep 
Thoughts of you were in my head 
I was lonely and i needed you next to me 
Life is harder since you left 
I never meant to do you wrong 
And now all is said and done 
I hope you won't be gone too long/ No 

Chorus 
Where do i go 
What do i do 
I can't deny i still feel something 
And girl, i wish you could say you feel the same 
You've broken the bond 
I gotta move on 
But how do i end this lonely feeling? 
You've gone, I'm here, alone 
I guess it's time to grow 

I try to speak, but my words never catch the air 
Like you never knew i was there 
Take me back to the days when you really cared 
Can we make love re-appear? 
I can't go on the roads too long 
And now all is said and done 
I can't go forward if my heart's still where i'm coming from 

Chorus 

Crying time is over 
I know i can't control her feelings 
If she won't return, then i guess i'll be a man 
and move on 

Time to grow / And move on 
Make life better than it was before 
Time to grow and move on 
Make love better than i did before (repeat) 

Though you've gone / And i'm here, alone 
I guess it's time to grow


*Lemar (again!):What about Love*
What if i took my time to love you
What if i put no-one above you
what if i did the things that really mattered
What if i ran through hopes of disaster

No-one would care if we had neva made it
We're in this alone so why dont we face it
There is no room to blame one another
We just need time to forgive each other

Chorus
What about love...
What about feeling...
What about all the things that make life worth living
What about faith
What about trust
And tell me baby what about us

How can I give this love a new beginning
How can I stop the rain its neva ending
How do i keep my soul believing
Memories of how we should b keep calling

Chorus

Oh baby
Il take the rivers right
Il take the happy times
Il take the moments of disaster

Chorus

----------


## Layne

This is one of my all time fav songs, i don't know if it works i guess it kind of does the fact they might be missing each other???
*
P Diddy: I'll be missing you*
Yeah, this right here goes out to everyone
that has lost someone or that 
truly loved....
Check it out....

Seems like yesterday we used to rock the show
I laced the track, you locked the flow
So far from hangin' on the block for dough
Notorius they got to know that
Life ain't always what it seem to be
Words can't express what you mean to me!
Even though you're gone we still a team
Thru your family I'll fulfill your dreams
In the future can't wait to see if you'll
Open up the gates for me
Reminisce sometime the night they took my friend
Try to black it out, but it plays again
When it's real feelings hard to conceal
Can't imagine all the pain I feel
Give anything to hear half your breath
I know you still livin' your life after death

CHORUS:
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day
Everytime I pray
I'll be missing you

Thinking of the day
When you went away
What a life to take
What a bond to break
I'll be missing you

(We miss you, Big....)

It's kinda hard wit you not around
Know you in Heaven smilin' down
Watching us while we pray for you
Everyday we pray for you
Till the day we meet again
In my heart is where I keep you friend
Memories give me the strength I need to proceed
Strength I need to believe
My thoughts, Big, I just can't define
Wish I could turn back the hands of time
Us and the six shop for new clothes and kicks
You and me takin' flics
Makin' hits, stages they receive you on
Still can't believe you're gone
Give anything to hear half your breath
I know you still livin' your life after death

CHORUS

Somebody tell me why...

One black morning
When this life is over
I know, I'll see your face

Every night I pray
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day
Every night I pray
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day
Every night I pray
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day
Every night I pray
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day

Chorus

Every night I pray
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day

Chorus

Every night I pray
Every step I take
Every move I make
Every single day

(We miss you)

----------


## Layne

Sorrry just one more, just found the lyrics to this song, i think its pretty fitting


*Mariah Carey: We Belong Together* (To Right!)


*(Ooh, ooh, sweet love, yeah)
I didn't mean it
When I said I didn't love you, so
I should have held on tight
I never shoulda let you go
I didn't know nothing
I was stupid, I was foolish
I was lying to myself
I could not fathom that I would ever
Be without your love
Never imagined I'd be
Sitting here beside myself
Cause I didn't know you
Cause I didn't know me
But I thought I knew everything
I never felt

The feeling that I'm feeling
Now that I don't hear your voice
Or have your touch and kiss your lips
Cause I don't have a choice
Oh, what I wouldn't give
To have you lying by my side
Right here, cause baby
(We belong together)

[chorus]
When you left I lost a part of me
It's still so hard to believe
Come back baby, please
Cause we belong together

Who else am I gon' lean on
When times get rough
Who's gonna talk to me on the phone
Till the sun comes up
Who's gonna take your place
There ain't nobody better
Oh, baby baby, we belong together

I can't sleep at night
When you are on my mind
Bobby Womack's on the radio
Saying to me
"If you think you're lonely now"
Wait a minute
This is too deep (too deep)
I gotta change the station
So I turn the dial
Trying to catch a break
And then I hear Babyface
"I only think of you"
And it's breaking my heart
I'm trying to keep it together
But I'm falling apart

I'm feeling all out of my element
I'm throwing things, crying
Trying to figure out
Where the hell I went wrong
The pain reflected in this song
It ain't even half of what
I'm feeling inside
I need you
Need you back in my life, baby

[chorus]
When you left I lost a part of me
It's still so hard to believe
Come back baby, please
Cause we belong together

Who else am I gon' lean on
When times get rough
Who's gonna talk to me on the phone
Till the sun comes up
Who's gonna take your place
There ain't nobody better
Oh, baby baby, we belong together, baby

[chorus]
When you left I lost a part of me 
It's still so hard to believe 
Come back baby, please 
Cause we belong together 

Who am I gonna lean on 
When times get rough 
Who's gonna talk to me
Till the sun comes up 
Who's gonna take your place 
There ain't nobody better
Oh baby, baby
We belong together*

 :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

Found this I think it fits in well with Jake and Chrissie awwwww

CAN'T FIGHT THIS FEELING (Reo Speedwagon)

I can't fight this feeling any longer. 
And yet I'm still afraid to let it flow. 
What started out as friendship, 
Has grown stronger. 
I only wish I had the strength to let it show. 

I tell myself that I can't hold OUT forever. 
I said there is no reason for my fear. 
Cause I feel so secure when we're together. 
You give my life direction, 
You make everything so clear. 

And even as I WANDER, 
I'm keeping you in sight. 
You're a candle in the window, 
On a cold, dark winter's night. 
And I'm getting closer than I ever THOUGHT I MIGHT. 

And I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
It's time to bring this ship into the shore, 
And throw away the oars, forever. 

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
And if I have to crawl upon the floor, 
Come crashing through your door, 
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore. 

My life has been such a whirlwind since I saw you. 
I've been running round in circles in my mind. 
And it always seems that I'm following you, girl, 
Cause you take me to the places, 
That alone I'd never find. 

And even as I wander, 
I'm keeping you in sight. 
You're a candle in the wind, 
On a cold, dark winter's night. 
And I'm getting closer than I ever thought I might. 

And I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
It's time to bring this ship into the shore, 
And throw away the oars, forever. 

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
And if I have to crawl upon the floor, 
Come crashing through your door, 
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore.

----------


## Layne

Very Fitting, i like that one!

We need a certain song that reminds us of jake and Chrissie

Shannis=Blue's Guilty

Was there music on in the background when they kissed???
I'm going tpo go find out!1

----------


## BlackKat

I love all the ones people have posted. They're all great.   :Cheer:  

Got a couple here:

*David Gray - This Year's Love*

This years love had better last
Heaven knows it's high time
And I've been waiting on my own too long
But when you hold me like you do
It feels so right
I start to forget
How my heart gets torn
When that hurt gets thrown
Feeling like you can't go on

Turning circles when time again
It cuts like a knife oh yeah
If you love me got to know for sure
Cos it takes something more this time
Than sweet sweet lies
Before I open up my arms and fall
Losing all control
Every dream inside my soul
And when you kiss me
On that midnight street
Sweep me off my feet
Singing ain't this life so sweet

This years love had better last
This years love had better last

So whose to worry
If our hearts get torn
When that hurt gets thrown
Don't you know this life goes on
And won't you kiss me
On that midnight street
Sweep me off my feet
Singing ain't this life so sweet

This years love had better last
This years love had better last
This years love had better last
This years love had better last 

And another sad one (I'm realising my ratio of sad:happy songs that I have is seriously unbalanced, lol.)

*Damien Rice - Delicate*

We might kiss when we are alone
When nobody's watching
We might take it home
We might make out when nobody's there
It's not that we're scared
It's just that it's delicate

So why do you fill my sorrow
With the words you've borrowed
From the only place you've know
And why do you sing Hallelujah
If it means nothing to you
Why do you sing with me at all?

We might live like never before
When there's nothing to give
Well how can we ask for more
We might make love in some sacred place
The look on your face is delicate

So why do you fill my sorrow
With the words you've borrowed
From the only place you've know
And why do you sing Hallelujah
If it means nothing to you
Why do you sing with me at all?

So why do you fill my sorrow
With the words you've borrowed
From the only place you've know
And why do you sing Hallelujah
If it means nothing to you
Why do you sing with me at all?

----------


## Rach33

Jake and Chrissie right give me five mins I'll watch her birthday episodes and the St George's day epiosdes see what songs were playing ok

----------


## BlackKat

*David Berkeley - A Moon Song* 

A green-eyed boy, he met an Autumn-eyed girl
And she say, âTake your time, Iâm from the other side of the world.â
And there were rules to be broken; they had differences to mend
But when he looked into her eyes, there was no way he could pretend

But she said, âTruth is sorrow, we will never be that way.â
And he said, âTruth is pleasure, that is all there is to say.â
But some say, âTruth is hidden in lies very far below,â
But I say, âTruth is beauty, that is all you need to know.â

And, now Iâm falling like the snow
You are like the moon, I watch you as you go
And, now youâre falling like the snow
Still Iâm hanging on the moon, I watch you far below

And so I stand upon the wreckage of the kingdom of the world
And I stare upon the ruins and remember this girl
You see the boy would be her nightingale and she would be his muse
And when she looked into his eyes there was nothing she could refuse

And so the green-eyed boy, he kissed the Autumn-eyed girl
And the kiss is painted on the urn, watch it as it twirls

Still she said, âTruth is sorrow, we will never be that way.â
And he said, âTruth is pleasure, that is all there is to say.â
But some say, âTruth is hidden in lies very far below,â
But I say, âTruth is beauty, that is all you need to know.â

And, now Iâm falling like the snow
You are like the moon, I watch you as you go
And, now youâre falling like the snow
Still Iâm hanging on the moon, I watch you far below

----------


## Rach33

These are fab Kat all of them so fitting 

Layne in all the scenes togehter on those episodes we had Sugababes Hole in the Head (Doesn't quite fit), Jamelia Superstar again nope and the final one Kylie Can't get you out of my head 

They were all the songs I could make out sooo we'll have to see what is played in all thier scenes now

----------


## Angeldelight

there not exactly songs that fit what's going on... did the script writer's lose it a little in thsoe eppy's??

----------


## BlackKat

I'm keep finding more songs, lol. I think I'm becoming a little too obsessed. Nah, not possible, hee.

I've only actually heard a bit of this song, but the lyrics are so beautiful, and the bit I heard was gorgeous. It's Jake on Chrissie.  :Smile: 

*Song For You - Alexi Murdoch*

So today I wrote a song for you 
Cause a day can get so long 
And I know it's hard to make it through 
When you say there's something wrong 

So I'm trying to put it right 
Cause I want to love you with my heart 
All this trying has made me tight 
And I dont know even where to start 

Maybe that's a start

Cause you know it's a simple game 
That you play filling up your head with rain 
And you know you are hiding from your pain 
In the way, in the way you say your name 

And I see you 
Hiding your face in your hands 
Flying so you won't land 
You think no one understands 
No one understands 

So you hunch your shoulders and you shake your head 
And your throat is aching but you swear 
No one hurts you, nothing could be sad 
Anyway you're not here enough to care 

And you're so tired you dont sleep at night 
As your heart is trying to mend 
You keep it quiet but you think you might 
Disappear before the end 

And it's strange that you cannot find 
Any strength to even try 
To find a voice to speak your mind 
When you do, all you wanna do is cry 

Well maybe you should cry 

And I see you hiding your face in your hands 
Talking bout far-away lands 
You think no one understands 
Listen to my hands 

And all of this life 
Moves around you 
For all that you claim 
You're standing still 
You are moving too 
You are moving too 
You are moving too 
I will move you

----------


## AleX liddell

To FLD did you find out if there was any music on in the background???!!! I think i can remember that there was party type of music for the dressing up!!!

----------


## WattsRulee

On saturday did anybody else see the bit in the sun about how kats going to beat up chrissie!!!!  :EEK!:  

did anyone else c it??

amy xx

----------


## Layne

> On saturday did anybody else see the bit in the sun about how kats going to beat up chrissie!!!!  
> 
> did anyone else c it??
> 
> amy xx


Yeh i did, and i think it maybe be disscusing in another thread, but i really don't want this to happen, but id=f it does GO CHRISSIE!!!

----------


## Tamzi

Out of intrest what does everyone think of Jake's exit storyline? ANyone got any better ideas on what could happen

----------


## WattsRulee

On the other pages your all talkingbout how it could be if jake and chrissie had lil babies!! I was thinking, they could put a advert on the net for a babysitter and chrissies niece could turn up!! ( she never mentioned she had a niece but anyway- it could happen!)

amy xx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What's going on??

----------


## BlackKat

> What's going on??



What do you mean?

----------


## Tamzi

is anyone else annoyed at the fact that they have just gone and dropped the Jake and Chrissie storyline, AGAIN! I mean there was the saint george's day stuff and now its been another MONTH! I know that they would have been filmig these episodes at the time the joal and Jake were told of their 'exit' but that's no reason to go and drp them AGAIN! What does everyone else think?
xxx
P.S sorry I am just really annoyed at them

----------


## Amber

> is anyone else annoyed at the fact that they have just gone and dropped the Jake and Chrissie storyline, AGAIN! I mean there was the saint george's day stuff and now its been another MONTH! I know that they would have been filmig these episodes at the time the joal and Jake were told of their 'exit' but that's no reason to go and drp them AGAIN! What does everyone else think?
> xxx
> P.S sorry I am just really annoyed at them


Don't be sorry!
I'm going to find out if the producers actually have brains and if not I will give them some of the JC fans' brains  :Thumbsup:  
Lol!!

----------


## Angeldelight

i know i can't believe it... i mean i was expecting at least something as it took them about a month last time but nothing... ABSOLUTLEY BUGGER ALL... are those scriptwriters trying to incite the mob (Jake & Chrissie fans)... ohhhhhh i'm just so MAD...

----------


## Amber

> i know i can't believe it... i mean i was expecting at least something as it took them about a month last time but nothing... ABSOLUTLEY BUGGER ALL... are those scriptwriters trying to incite the mob (Jake & Chrissie fans)... ohhhhhh i'm just so MAD...


My thoughts exactly  :Angry:

----------


## Layne

> My thoughts exactly


Mine to!!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Isnt there a JCLC anymore?

----------


## Layne

Yeh course there is, bIg up the JCLC Club! YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Layne could we Kidnap Leo please!! - If that's going on still too...

----------


## Layne

> Layne could we Kidnap Leo please!! - If that's going on still too...


yeh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Good idea i'll have tp make another banna!!!!
Great idea darlin!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Thanks lol... I think Im coming of Jake now I saw Leo... My friends are laughing at me for liking him but I like Chrissie and Jake couple!! Leo's mine for now.. Layne could you be the biggest star I can ever get and make me a Leo Banner please.... Its ok if you can't do it since Blackats also doing one but I think it might take a while...

----------


## Layne

> Thanks lol... I think Im coming of Jake now I saw Leo... My friends are laughing at me for liking him but I like Chrissie and Jake couple!! Leo's mine for now.. Layne could you be the biggest star I can ever get and make me a Leo Banner please.... Its ok if you can't do it since Blackats also doing one but I think it might take a while...


yeh i'll try, i'll have to find some pics of him though!!
Ok when i'm done i'll post it Kats Art thread! I should really start my own shouldn't i?
Ok try to make it asap
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep Layne's Art!!... Lovin' the sound of it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> yeh i'll try, i'll have to find some pics of him though!!
> Ok when i'm done i'll post it Kats Art thread! I should really start my own shouldn't i?
> Ok try to make it asap
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


Thank-you xXx I took some photos myself.. I will see if they got a URL to post them then I will post it on Layne's Art if your making one. Thanks once again xXx   :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

See. The only thing we can find to talk about right now on this thread are banners. this is all ee's fault. if they dont give us jc soon, this thread will disappear. we need something to talk about
xxx

----------


## Bryan

chrissie and jake should not get together repeat not get together!

what is it with Eastender's making this strong women fall for idiots!

Sharon had the Mitchells then went to hard-knock wannabe Dennis!

Sam had mafia-boss Andy, then went to Danny?

Chrissie had Walford's number 1 villain of all time, and know goes to u guessed it another weak wannabe hardknock.

It is ineviatble they will get together, as Jake is returning, in the "heat of the autumn's action" i.e the mitchell/watts/jonny allen fued

I say Chrissie should get with Grant, what a pair that would be, omg!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

Um, NO! Chrissie and Grant, I mean they are alike but I don't think it would work. JAke and Chrissie are like meant to be. 
xxx
p.s weren't you writing a script on chrissie and jake???????

----------


## Babe14

No no no

----------


## EastendersRox

NO WAY!

----------


## Tamzi

As I have already said,

Chrissie+Grant=DISASTER
Chrissie+Jake=HEAVEN

----------


## Layne

> As I have already said,
> 
> Chrissie+Grant=DISASTER
> Chrissie+Jake=HEAVEN



Well said babes   :Clap:  , totally 100% Agree with you darlin!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

And: Chrissie and Jake with anyone other than each other = disaster (And a lot of pissed off JCLC members lol.)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Very true*

----------


## Babe14

I think that it would be interesting to see what would happen if one or both slept with someone else first..but yes 100% Chrissie + Jake = A match made in Heaven

----------


## Layne

> And: Chrissie and Jake with anyone other than each other = disaster (And a lot of pissed off JCLC members lol.)


Yes!!!!! Never upset the JCLC members!!!  :Nono:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Yes!!!!! Never upset the JCLC members!!!


There'll be hell to pay if you do!!

----------


## Babe14

> There'll be hell to pay if you do!!


And more! :Smile:

----------


## EastendersRox

> Um, NO! Chrissie and Grant, I mean they are alike but I don't think it would work. JAke and Chrissie are like meant to be. 
> xxx
> p.s weren't you writing a script on chrissie and jake???????


Oh yes, one with Chrissie being horrible to Jake. That would NEVER happen on TV!

----------


## Angeldelight

hehe... let's hear it for Chrissie and Jake... they should be together forever...

----------


## Amber

> hehe... let's hear it for Chrissie and Jake... they should be together forever...


Shame they aren't together at the mo' *sighs*

Oooh! I've had an idea, why don't we start a countdown for the eppi we're all waiting for - this little webcam snippet we saw:
CHRISSIE: I told you, lunchtimes are busy. What am I meant to do with those?
JAKE: Most people stick them in a vase.
CHRISSIE: Oh, is that where most people stick them

I can't be bothered to go looking in the webcam thread to find out when it is going to be shown so I am waiting for somebody else to do it..  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I'm lazy!

----------


## squarelady

> Shame they aren't together at the mo' *sighs*
> 
> Oooh! I've had an idea, why don't we start a countdown for the eppi we're all waiting for - this little webcam snippet we saw:
> CHRISSIE: I told you, lunchtimes are busy. What am I meant to do with those?
> JAKE: Most people stick them in a vase.
> CHRISSIE: Oh, is that where most people stick them
> 
> I can't be bothered to go looking in the webcam thread to find out when it is going to be shown so I am waiting for somebody else to do it..  
> 
> I'm lazy!


7th July - I'm sad...I remembered!   :Wub:

----------


## Amber

> 7th July - I'm sad...I remembered!


Yay! Thankyou  :Bow:  
35 days to go.
It's too long *sobs into keyboard* I can't wait for 35 days _and_ 15 and a half hours!

----------


## Layne

Lets just hope and pray that we get something before then!!!!

Oh MY God, i;ve just thouight you don't think Jake buys Chrissie the flowers like to say goodbye????????????????????????  :Crying:

----------


## Amber

> Oh MY God, i;ve just thouight you don't think Jake buys Chrissie the flowers like to say goodbye????????????????????????


Please no!
God, don't let this happen, oh mighty one  :Bow: .
Let them be together please.

----------


## Angeldelight

jake and danny have some webcams snippets for 4.7.05 but nothing after that so far... please don't let it be true... please

----------


## Tamzi

I've got it down as the 1st??????????????????? and I copied it straight from the site

----------


## EastEnders Fan

It's the first, I did that too.

----------


## BlackKat

It's the 1st of July. That's what it says in the webcam thread.

----------


## Tamzi

so its only 29 days to go (i think) before some more Jc. Thank you ee
xxx

----------


## EastendersRox

> so its only 29 days to go (i think) before some more Jc. Thank you ee
> xxx



Is that when he gives her flowers or whatever?

----------


## Tamzi

well it seems he gives her flowers. but he could just be making a pssing comment

----------


## AleX liddell

Has anyone seen in the radio times on the soap page,Minty and Garry hold a karoke night in the vic and Chrissie sings a song and its called something like'your my man' it might not be called that but its something like that and its this tuesday!!! I think!!! Hopefully she will be singin this song especially to Jake!!!! Has anyone else seen it???

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe Jake could sing to Chrissie. That might make up for his less then stellar participation in the fancy-dress.

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh that would be good... and he'd really have to pick a good one too... what do you reckon... hmmmm

----------


## BlackKat

> Has anyone seen in the radio times on the soap page,Minty and Garry hold a karoke night in the vic and Chrissie sings a song and its called something like'your my man' it might not be called that but its something like that and its this tuesday!!! I think!!! Hopefully she will be singin this song especially to Jake!!!! Has anyone else seen it???




I think it was joking about Chrissie singing. The song was "Stand By Your Man." It also suggested "Hit Me Baby One More Time," for Ian, and "My Best Friend's Girl," for Alfie. So I think it was making with the funny.

ETA: Corrected Alfie's song.

----------


## AleX liddell

Oh right,sorry about that!!! It would of been good though!!!

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, but somehow i don't think Jake's singing talents are up to much!!!!!!!
xxx

----------


## Layne

> Yeah, but somehow i don't think Jake's singing talents are up to much!!!!!!!
> xxx


Yeh, Probably, but at least let him try!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

aww, can you imagine him serenading her tho?

----------


## Amber

> aww, can you imagine him serenading her tho?


Hehe! That'd be great  :Cheer:

----------


## Tamzi

that would be really sweet.
xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

we can all dream.........

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, I don't think anyone would be able to resist that.    :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

I found another song for Jake/Chrissie.   :Wub:  

*Goo Goo Dolls -- Iris*

And I'd give up forever to touch you
'Cause I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't want to go home right now
And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
'Cause sooner or later it's over
I just don't want to miss you tonight

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
And you bleed just to know you're alive

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am


I want to make a music video for them, but I don't know if I've got enough clips.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I want to make a music video for them, but I don't know if I've got enough clips.


Oh wow, if you do you HAVE to post it!! Thats a really good idea, and i love the song!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Not sure if its been posted but.....

*"What Can I Do"  The Corrs*

I haven't slept at all in days
It's been so long since we've talked
And I have been here many times
I just don't know what I'm doing wrong

What can I do to make you love me
What can I do to make you care
What can I say to make you feel this
What can I do to get you there

There's only so much I can take
And I just got to let it go
And who knows I might feel better, yeah
If I don't try and I don't hope

What can I do to make you love me
What can I do to make you care
What can I say to make you feel this
What can I do to get you there

No more waiting, no more, aching...
No more fighting, no more, trying...

Maybe there's nothing more to say
And in a funny way I'm calm
Because the power is not mine
I'm just going to let it fly

What can I do to make you love me
(What can I do to make you love me)
What can I do to make you care
(What can I do to make you care)
What can I say to make you feel this
(What can I do to make you love me)
What can I do to get you there
(What can I do to make you care)
What can I do to make you love me
(What can I do to make you love me)
What can I do to make you care
(What can I do to make you care)
What can I change to make you feel this
(What can I do to make you love me)
What can I do to get you there
(What can I do to make you care)

And love me... love me...

I doesn't really have much too do with Chrissie and Jake, but i thought it does!!

----------


## ameliauk1

i totally agree with everyone here , what on earth were eastenders thinking giving us that kiss between chrissy and jake, then nothing apart from some flirting on st georges day.  some of the producers are seriously deluded in the head lol !!!

xxx

amelia

----------


## squarelady

> we can all dream.........


I am now, thanks for the image. I know he's the darker side of the Moon but he's very romantic and so gentle! *sighs*

----------


## Rach33

helooooooooooooooooooooooo fellow Jake and Chrissie fans I'm back after a while away doing college work and I've been catching up Jake and Chrissie forever whoever thought of Chrissie and Grant yuck anyway EE BOSSES WHAT ARE YOU DOIN TO US DON'T YOU REALISE HOW WE NEED OUR JC FIXES MORONS

JCLC FOREVER

----------


## Layne

> helooooooooooooooooooooooo fellow Jake and Chrissie fans I'm back after a while away doing college work and I've been catching up Jake and Chrissie forever whoever thought of Chrissie and Grant yuck anyway EE BOSSES WHAT ARE YOU DOIN TO US DON'T YOU REALISE HOW WE NEED OUR JC FIXES MORONS
> 
> JCLC FOREVER


Hello Darlin, you've been missed!!!! What is this now like the 5th week that we haven't seen Jake and Chrissie! Chrissie is becoming a bit more regular and Jake will be in next wekk, but lets just keep are fingers crissed that they are together!

----------


## Tamzi

well its only 26days till their scene together. great to see you back jbl.
xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> well its only 26days till their scene together. great to see you back jbl.
> xxx


 Is it really only 26 days?! YAY!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

I made a music video for them.   :Cheer:  To Ryan Adam's version of Wonderwall.

I just need to sort the ending out and find somewhere to upload it to. (Can't do it now though, I have to go out. Probably do it this afternoon.)

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I made a music video for them.   To Ryan Adam's version of Wonderwall.


Oh wow!!! Please upload it soon, it sounds great!!!  :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## ameliauk1

that sounds great all these music videos are a great idea  good luck with them guys
xxxx
amelia

----------


## AleX liddell

Yeh,well done can't wait to see them!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*Yeah it does sound great!!!*

----------


## BlackKat

Alright, I hope this works.

I uploaded it on yousendit. You need to click on the "Click Here to download the file now," link, and then on the second page, the "Click here if download doesn't start." Sorry if it takes a while to download, I didn't know how to get the file size any smaller.

Jake/Chrissie - Wonderwall

*crosses fingers for it to work*

----------


## di marco

> Alright, I hope this works.
> 
> I uploaded it on yousendit. You need to click on the "Click Here to download the file now," link, and then on the second page, the "Click here if download doesn't start." Sorry if it takes a while to download, I didn't know how to get the file size any smaller.
> 
> Jake/Chrissie - Wonderwall
> 
> *crosses fingers for it to work*


just downloading it now, says it will take just over 2mins

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Dowloading..

----------


## di marco

wow, just watched it, i dont really know what to say, it was well good black kat, really excellent, well done!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> wow, just watched it, i dont really know what to say, it was well good black kat, really excellent, well done!!!


Thank you.   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

you should do some more as that one was great!   :Smile:   where did you get the clips from?

----------


## BlackKat

Joel Beckett Online.  :Smile: 


I'm thinking of doing another one - just need to decide which song to pick, lol.

----------


## di marco

> Joel Beckett Online.


thanks for that




> I'm thinking of doing another one - just need to decide which song to pick, lol.


cant wait   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I have another one. Somebody may have to stop me soon - I may have a new obsession, lol.

Same as last time, it's on yousendit.  :Smile: 

Jake and Chrissie - Accidentally in Love

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Blackkat that was AMAZING!!!! I LOVE it!! it was GREAT!!!  :Thumbsup:  

*WELL DONE!!*

----------


## Angeldelight

> I have another one. Somebody may have to stop me soon - I may have a new obsession, lol.
> 
> Same as last time, it's on yousendit. 
> 
> Jake and Chrissie - Accidentally in Love



OH MY GOD.. that was AMAZING... WOW... FABULOUS... BRILLIANT... oh wow...   :Cheer:   i can't believe it... i have saved it so i can sit and watch it when they're not on screen together...   :Cheer:   well done these are soooooo kewl... i hope you do some more... we bow to you...  :Bow:  lol    :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Oh My God!!!!!
Black Kat,That Was Absolutely Amazing,I Have This Really Happy Feeling In My Head And Stomach And My Whole Body Actually After Seeing That LOL!!!!!
You Have Made My Day Black Kat,Well Actually You Have Made My Evening And Night Black Kat,You Have Made My Sooooooooooo Happy!!!!!
I Have Saved It On My Computer And Will Be Watching It A Lot More After This I Can Tell You That,And If I Can Find Some More Clips On The Internet I Will Put It On A DVD LOL!!!!!
Thanks Again Black Kat You Are The Absolute Best!!!!!
JAKE AND CHRISSIE FOREVER JAKE AND CHRISSIE FOREVER!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

:Lol:  Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them.


And here's my third one.   :Big Grin:  You know, I'll probably keep making these until someone stops me, lol. This one's probably my favourite so far though.

Jake and Chrissie - Angel

----------


## WattsRulee

wow there all sooooo cool!!!! you should get some kind of award like ummm.... osp: order of the soap boards! lol

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them.
> 
> 
> And here's my third one.  You know, I'll probably keep making these until someone stops me, lol. This one's probably my favourite so far though.
> 
> Jake and Chrissie - Angel


 







Hiya!!!!!
I know i won't stop You!!!!!
This one is great too,they are all great,thanks Babes,you are the absolute best!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## WattsRulee

hiya peeps, what is the website 4 joel beckett online?

----------


## BlackKat

> hiya peeps, what is the website 4 joel beckett online?



Sorry, I'm afraid we're not allowed to give the links out. I'm not sure if it comes up when you google it, but give it a try.

----------


## Layne

Kat seriously they are AMAZING!! I loved watching them all, all the episodes just come flooding back to me!! I loved the clip when Jake comes into the Vic as Chrissie is preparing for the New Years Eve party!!!!

Are all your clips from Joel Beckett Online??//?

How do you make them??/

Please will you start your own thread (where the banners are) 'Kats Video Clips/Music Videos, you could do Everything!!
plkease
Thanks
layne
x x x 



WOW WOW
 :Bow:   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> Please will you start your own thread (where the banners are) 'Kats Video Clips/Music Videos, you could do Everything!!


thats a good idea layne

----------


## Layne

> thats a good idea layne


I'm just full of them!! LOL!! i'd love to see more
Kat how do you make them?

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks guys, I'll make a thread for them all now.  :Smile: 

Yep, all clips are from JBO. I make them using Windows Movie Maker.

----------


## Amber

BlackKat your music videos are fab! I've just watched them all  :Smile: 
Please make more they're great!

----------


## Amber

I am annoyed!
Chrissie and Jake both want to be together so why aren't they? Because of the producers that's why  :Angry: ! I mean why can't they leave one younger couple just to be happy together? They've only left Dot & Jim together at the moment. They split up Kat & Alfie, Sharon & Dennis. They haven't even got Chrissie & Jake together. I might even stop watching EE I'm so angry..Ok I won't stop watching but I might go and protest outside the Elstree Studios  :Mad: !

----------


## di marco

> I might go and protest outside the Elstree Studios !


hehe that sounds like fun! can i join you?   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Wasn't someone on here planning a protest a while ago (got a feeling it was JBL or AngelDelight?!?!) 
Yes lets get everyone together and march straight down there and start shouting, i think there are enough JC fans for our point to be put accross!!
Di marco, it will be a good time to put are plan into action! Get your ropes and Sacks ready!!! LOL!!!

----------


## di marco

> Di marco, it will be a good time to put are plan into action! Get your ropes and Sacks ready!!! LOL!!!


yep sounds like a good time to put our plan into action. unfortunately, i only managed to get 2 ropes from the junior school i did work experience in as the other ones were looked up in a cupboard!  :Sad:

----------


## Amber

> i think there are enough JC fans for our point to be put accross!!


Oh no doubt!

----------


## WattsRulee

> I am annoyed!
> Chrissie and Jake both want to be together so why aren't they? Because of the producers that's why ! I mean why can't they leave one younger couple just to be happy together? They've only left Dot & Jim together at the moment. They split up Kat & Alfie, Sharon & Dennis. They haven't even got Chrissie & Jake together. I might even stop watching EE I'm so angry..Ok I won't stop watching but I might go and protest outside the Elstree Studios !



oooh!! ill join u!! i was gonna go and protest a few years ago to get lil mo out of prison! WE WONT GO TIL U FREE LIL MO!! never got round 2 it tho!
xx

----------


## Rach33

Protesting my fave thing bring it on you guys he he oh and Kat amazing darling all three of them

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I am annoyed!
> Chrissie and Jake both want to be together so why aren't they? Because of the producers that's why ! I mean why can't they leave one younger couple just to be happy together? They've only left Dot & Jim together at the moment. They split up Kat & Alfie, Sharon & Dennis. They haven't even got Chrissie & Jake together. I might even stop watching EE I'm so angry..Ok I won't stop watching but I might go and protest outside the Elstree Studios !


 






Hiya!!!!!
I'll join you,i think with all the Jake And Chrissie fans,they will have to listen,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## WattsRulee

> Hiya!!!!!
> I'll join you,i think with all the Jake And Chrissie fans,they will have to listen,LOL!!!!!
> 
> Love
>    Melanie


omg!! we rly shld do tht!! it would be sooo cool and then maybe tao and jb would come out and seee us!!

----------


## di marco

> then maybe tao and jb would come out and seee us!!


hehe that would be good! to congratulate us on our hard work!!! lol!   :Smile:

----------


## WattsRulee

lol!! and we could ask tao why she takes so long 2 reply 2 autograph requests!! lol!!

----------


## Angeldelight

> Wasn't someone on here planning a protest a while ago (got a feeling it was JBL or AngelDelight?!?!) 
> Yes lets get everyone together and march straight down there and start shouting, i think there are enough JC fans for our point to be put accross!!
> Di marco, it will be a good time to put are plan into action! Get your ropes and Sacks ready!!! LOL!!!



it probably was... lol... i'll tell you what we should all pick a day to go... and we can stand there and scream at them to give us Jake and Chrissie as a couple... what do you reckon... hehe

----------


## WattsRulee

yeh 1 sunday we should all meet people hu r going in like 5 different meeting points like: brighton, london etc and then all meet outside elstree!!

----------


## Angeldelight

yep... then we can take those board things (duno what they're called) and make them listen to us... the VIEWERS ARE ALWAYS RIGHT... hehe

----------


## Layne

> yep... then we can take those board things (duno what they're called) and make them listen to us... the VIEWERS ARE ALWAYS RIGHT... hehe


yeh, we should arrange it!! We could go down to protest, but it would be good fun, we could meet up with each other, and maybe get a few pics and Autographs while we is down there!

----------


## Tamzi

sounds really good. jb and tao should come out. we have to go when they're filming.
xxx

----------


## di marco

they dont film on sundays though do they? so sunday wouldnt be a good day to go, we would have to go in the summer hols or something

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, it'd be great if we could all meet up during the summer to protest, lol. Might be hard to arrange though.

----------


## Amber

Maybe if we shouted loud enough, they'd have come out and tell us to be quiet but we could shout louder and louder until they let us have JC together  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Maybe if we shouted loud enough, they'd have come out and tell us to be quiet but we could shout louder and louder until they let us have JC together


hehe good plan, i like it   :Smile:

----------


## WattsRulee

yay we [B]HAVE to do that! we should all go down one day in the summer holidays and just stand there until tao and jb come out and speak to us!!

----------


## Layne

> yay we [B]HAVE to do that! we should all go down one day in the summer holidays and just stand there until tao and jb come out and speak to us!!


#
Sounds like a plan, and we could all meet up aswell!!! I'll do some sandwichs!

----------


## WattsRulee

lol

----------


## EastendersRox

Good plan, but I doubt it will work!

----------


## kayleigh6654

I was at Elstree on Thursday doing an interview, kept my eye out for Joel and Tracy-Ann but didn't see either while I was in there. I did see Tracy leave though, she doesn't ever stop outside  :Sad:

----------


## Tamzi

interview????????????????

----------


## ameliauk1

> yay we [B]HAVE to do that! we should all go down one day in the summer holidays and just stand there until tao and jb come out and speak to us!!


thats a great idea lol if youre serious id be up for it in the summer holidays

----------


## WattsRulee

omg yeah im serious lol!!! but only if i find someone whos going from sussex!!

----------


## WattsRulee

> I was at Elstree on Thursday doing an interview, kept my eye out for Joel and Tracy-Ann but didn't see either while I was in there. I did see Tracy leave though, she doesn't ever stop outside


 maybe she'd stop if we were all shouting stuff like Tracy ann and Joel RULE and CHRISSIE AND JAKE SHOULD B 2GETHA LOL!!

----------


## kayleigh6654

We shouted and everything!! She just doesn't stop at Elstree  :Sad:  she hardly ever has... ever since I first started going down...

Joel does though... *giggles* he walks out for his dinner when its hot.

----------


## Tamzi

He's finally back. Why couldn't they have had Chrissie there? They had to go and let her have time off. Stupid ee.
xxx

----------


## di marco

> omg yeah im serious lol!!! but only if i find someone whos going from sussex!!


nope id be coming from kent, but isnt that near sussex?   :Confused:

----------


## squarelady

> We shouted and everything!! She just doesn't stop at Elstree  she hardly ever has... ever since I first started going down...
> 
> Joel does though... *giggles* he walks out for his dinner when its hot.


I heard Tracy doesn't stop...can't wait to get down to Elstree!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

> He's finally back. Why couldn't they have had Chrissie there? They had to go and let her have time off. Stupid ee.
> xxx



I know. We wait ages for Jake to actually be on screen. And then not only is he on screen, he's in the Vic. And she's not even there.   :Angry:  This episode would have been great for some Jake/Chrissie flirting. Seriously. Just flirting. One little conversation would have been enough.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I know. We wait ages for Jake to actually be on screen. And then not only is he on screen, he's in the Vic. And she's not even there.   This episode would have been great for some Jake/Chrissie flirting. Seriously. Just flirting. One little conversation would have been enough.


I know, what a coincidence that the one night he goes down the pub in weeks (maybe he was on a detox  :Searchme:  ), and Chrissie has the night off!!  :Angry:  That was bad planning now, wasn't it!!

----------


## stacyefc

i do watch eastenders but not all the time and i know i might sound very stupid but has anything actually happened between them yet?

----------


## Angeldelight

only flirting and a kiss on her birthday....

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I know. We wait ages for Jake to actually be on screen. And then not only is he on screen, he's in the Vic. And she's not even there.  This episode would have been great for some Jake/Chrissie flirting. Seriously. Just flirting. One little conversation would have been enough.


 
Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,i know,i was really fed up,why are they one minute kissing,and the next,you don't see them together for like Months!!!!!
Come on EastEndeRs,you can not do this To Us!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## kayleigh6654

In a way I think it good because it keeps you hanging on and makes sure that the Jake/Chrissie fans keep watching... but on the other hand you just want them to get on with it and get together. Should be good next week with Sharon&Dennis and Jake&Chrissie all in one episode  :Big Grin:  and then theres a few weeks after when he buys her flowers!!

----------


## Rach33

Rachel is bored it is official I fell asleep during EE doesn't that say alot *SOBS on keyboard* I want Jake and Chrissie NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW or else I will throw the biggest paddie and never watch EE again well until next Friday when Sharon and Dennis come back but that doesn't count

----------


## Blondie

For all you Chrissie and Jake fans, I thought you might be _very_ pleased to see this piccy taken from Friday the 17th...

Piccy 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

Right now I have a lot to say, so here I go.

First of all I hate Tina. How can she cause Danny and Jake to be fired. Evil woman.
Secondly why in earth does the next time Jake sees Chrissie have to be a bad one. After Chrissie is hit by Zoe Jake tries to find out who hit her and she gets so annoyed. Could ee quit doing this. I mean why cant we have a nice bit. 
Do you think that is why he buys her flowers??? well I think I'm done. So bye.
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

> For all you Chrissie and Jake fans, I thought you might be _very_ pleased to see this piccy taken from Friday the 17th...


Sadly this is not a good pic as Chrissie just gets annoyed  :Sad:  Stop this ee
xxx

----------


## Blondie

I must admit, she doesn't look too happy! But still, they haven't actually seen each other for weeks, so this is a good start!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## EastEnders Fan

Yeah, is indeed! Thanks for the pic!

----------


## Angeldelight

why oh why are they doing this to us... come on Chrissie what are you thinking... why don't you ask him to kiss it better... hmmmm what a nice thought... sorry went a bit off track there... If you had a young hunky man wanting to help and protect you... wouldn't you let him... tell him it was Zoe than he can kill her and then she wouldn't about her opening her mouth anymore... yey yey yey...

----------


## Rach33

Thanks Blondie and can I say what a miserable pair they haven't seen each other since St George's day they could at least have the decency to look happy about it BLOODY TYPICAL I hate EE bosses we want happy Jake and Chrissie writing more story to cheer me up 

As for Johnny and Tina hope the club becomes a faliure and makes no money and you both die poor and being eaten by alsatians although I doubt they'll want you to eat you bet you both taste weird 

Johnny is just a big nob head with no nob 

JAKE AND CHRISSIE FOREVER yes EE bosses that is FOREVER cos we don't care what you say we'll hold your families to ransom if we have to you bunch of blind infuriating idiots 

One week till JC interaction YIPPEE shame it aint bloody happy spoilsports

----------


## Blondie

> Thanks Blondie and can I say what a miserable pair they haven't seen each other since St George's day they could at least have the decency to look happy


Well, i'm not sure i'd be too happy with a lip this size...

Ouch! 

Sorry for bombarding you all with pictures, but I thought her lip looked very realistic, and very painful!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

ouch bet that hurt poor Chrissie Jakey boy can kiss it better awwwww happy thoughts

----------


## eastenders mad

that sore on chrisse lips looks really painful

----------


## Tamzi

Man that looks painful. Yep Jake does need to kiss it better.
xxx

----------


## Amber

> Yep Jake does need to kiss it better.


Doubt it'll happen though  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: 
Yay, finally a pic with both of them in even if it doesn't look at all happy!
Come on EE give us some passion! And I don't mean the sort of passion (if that's what you can call it!) from goddamn Molfie, because that stuff is boring, stale, pointless.. 3 hours later ..wasteful and just plainly AWFUL!  :Wal2l:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> why oh why are they doing this to us... come on Chrissie what are you thinking... why don't you ask him to kiss it better... hmmmm what a nice thought... sorry went a bit off track there... If you had a young hunky man wanting to help and protect you... wouldn't you let him... tell him it was Zoe than he can kill her and then she wouldn't about her opening her mouth anymore... yey yey yey...


HaHa,LOL,Yeah That Would Be Great,Then We Would Never Ever Have To See That Zoe Slater Girl Again,And Jake And Chrissie Could Get Together!!!!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Well, i'm not sure i'd be too happy with a lip this size...
> 
> Ouch! 
> 
> Sorry for bombarding you all with pictures, but I thought her lip looked very realistic, and very painful!
> 
> Katie


 
And That Does Look Very Painful By The Way,Poor Chrissie!!!!!

----------


## Rach33

I found this song what do you guys think 

Texas - I'll See It Through 

When you touch me
I feel there's nothing you can do to turn me away
And I know that
In the past you've had bad luck so I should help you stay

You're all I ever wanted
You're all I ever needed, it's you
You're all I've ever wanted
And loving you's the right thing to do
And I'll see it through

When I close my eyes
And think of you it takes me places that I've never seen
And the rain, it blows
You're brushing up against my skin to wash me clean

You're all I ever wanted
You're all I ever needed - it's you
You're all I've ever wanted
And loving you's the right thing to do
And I'll see it through

I'll show you the love in my head
I'll show you the love that we had
I'll show you the love in my head
I'll show you the love that we had

You're all I ever wanted
You're all I've ever needed, it's you
You're all I've ever wanted
And loving you's the right thing to do

You're all I ever wanted
You're all I've ever needed, it's you
You're all I've ever wanted
And loving you's the right thing to do
And I'll see it through

----------


## Rach33

A few cocktails Jake and Chrissie need to help them along 

Passionate Kiss

1 oz Southern Comfort
1 oz peach schnapps
1 oz Chambord raspberry liqueur
Fill with pineapple juice

Mix ingredients over ice. Strain into glass

Shady Lady

2 oz Tequila
1 oz Melon Liqueur
5 oz grapefruit juice

Mix all the ingredients in a highball glass over crushed ice. 

Sweet and Spicy Affair

30 ml Smirnoff vodka
5 ml Cinammon Liqueur
10 ml Peppermint Liqueur
3/4th bottle soda
5 ml Creme De Menthe
1/4th bottle Sprite

Take a nice fancy glass. Put lots of ice in it. Put little kiwi crush in it. Pour 30 [ml] Smirnoff vodka in it. Put 5[ml] cinnamon liqueurand also 10 ml peppermint liqueur . Top it up with 3/4 soda and 1/4 sprite. In the end pour 5 ml creme de menthe for the green effect. The drink looks very green n beautiful. You can put 2 or 3 cherries in the glass while putting ice. Garnish can be orange slice or u can rim the glass with cinnamom powder. 

Kiss

1 1/2 oz Vodka
1/2 oz Chocolate liqueur
1/2 oz Cherry liqueur
3/4 oz Heavy cream

Fill mixing glass with ice.
Add vodka, chocolate liqueur, cherry liqueur and cream. Shake. Strain into a chilled cocktail glass

----------


## Rach33

Or give them a cup of this 

Exotic Love Tea

1 cups water
1/4 cup honey
1 cup apple juice
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
6 Celestial Seasonings Cranberry Cove Tea Bags

Bring water and juice to a boil. Stir in honey and cinnamon. Add the tea bags. Remove from heat. Let stand for one hour. Add 6 cups cold water Pour into glasses with ice. Sit back, sip and fall in love.
Can be stored in the refrigerator for three days . 

These might jog their memories 

Forgotten Kisses

2 egg whites, room temperature
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/8 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
Hershey's Kisses (6 oz. package, 36 count, unwrapped)

Beat egg whites with cream of tartar and salt in small mixer bowl until soft peaks form.
Gradually beat in sugar continue beating until stiff peaks form.
Add vanilla.
Drop meringue mixture by half teaspoonfuls onto greased cookie sheets top each with a Hershey's Kiss.
Cover kiss completely with a small teaspoonful of meringue.
Place in a preheated 375 degree F oven.
Immediately turn off oven and let cookies remain in oven overnight or until completely dry.

----------


## Rach33

Getting really bored now I found a poem for them awwww bless 

Amazing

Author: Jaclyn R. Svaren

It's Amazing... 
How one person can change your life 
How a smile from you can erase everything bad 
How life seems less scary when you're holding my hand. 

It's Phenomenal... 
How fate brings two strangers together 
How I survived before I knew you 
How, whenever I'm with you it's like a great new adventure. 

It's Beautiful... 
How love can be so unconditional 
How learning about you is like reading my favorite story. 
How loving you is so easy. 

And I'm so thankful... 
That I'm able to know this 
Amazing 
Phenomenal 
Beautiful person 
And because... 
I LOVE YOU

----------


## Rach33

I saw this how perfect for Chrissie's b day awwww I really am bored by the way 

FIRST KISS

Author: Gibs

You leaned over and you kissed me
I felt my knees go weak
You leaned over and you kissed me
I couldn't even speak
You leaned over and you kissed me
With a passion flowing free
You leaned over and you kissed me
Sparks flew that we could see
You leaned over and you kissed me
A touch so soft and tender
You leaned over and you kissed me
A kiss I would remember
You leaned over and you kissed me
I'm sure I kissed you back
You leaned over and you kissed me
With the fire no kiss should lack
You leaned over and you kissed me
You left me wanting more
You leaned over and you kissed me
My soul you did explore
You leaned over and you kissed me
My heart no longer full of pain
You leaned over and you kissed me
Darling, kiss me once again

----------


## Rach33

I like this one too awww JC loving 

In Your Presence

Author: Andrew Loftis

My heart, in your presence, races,
yet stops with a single look
into your eyes.
A Spy in the House of Love
sees through my disguise,
and my soul is an open book.

You fill up all of my senses
with a single touch,
the smell of your hair
the taste of your lips
and your deep blue-eyed stare.
My heart, as such, is racing
as the lines on your palm
my lips are tracing.
Dissolving our mutual defenses.

My heart, in your presence, races,
Yet stops with a single look
Into your eyes.
Endless and warm
as a thousand blue skies.
Then I cover the distance
between our faces
and our lips find
perfect coexistence.

----------


## Tamzi

These are all fab babe. Chrissie and Jake definetley need those cocktails!
xxx

----------


## Babe14

I think the main reason why a lot isn't happening at the mo is due to the fact that originally Joel was axed too. So I'll think it will all happen when he returns :Smile:   I suppose Chrissie acted the way she did because she didn't want Jake finding out the truth behind it all....

I think he should have a fling with Kat first, that'll get Chrissie's attention!!

----------


## Layne

They are all great babes, love the first poem do ya mind if i use it for something its gonna be a surprise though?
Layne
xx xx xx

----------


## Rach33

No course not babes help yourself

----------


## Amber

> Chrissie and Jake definetley need those cocktails!


Yeah absolutely!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Amber

Yay! The 70th page  :Smile: 
69 pages of JC stuff! Wooo!

----------


## Layne

This is already posted in my Art thread, but i really like it and had to post it in here to!!
Rachel that is what i used the poem for!
Hope ya like?
layne
x x x

----------


## Rach33

it's absolutley gorgeous really truly amazing I really love it

----------


## Amber

Wow! That is fab!

----------


## Layne

Thankies guys, god look your making me blush!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeldelight

Oh WOW... WOW... WOW... that is great... brilliant.. fabulous... amazing... look EE we all what it to happen... THE VIEWERS MUST BE RIGHT... thank you Lnyne that made me smile... yey

----------


## WattsRulee

HIIII!!
Just watched Monday, Thursday and Fridays episodes, and i think that jake should work in the pub!! coz then him and chrissie could get closer!!!!

amy xx

----------


## Bryan

like my chrissie and jake banner?

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> like my chrissie and jake banner?
> 
> bondboffin


cool!   :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

it's brill I love it here's hoping it happens soon

----------


## WattsRulee

aaaaaaaahhhh ur banner is soooooo scary joel_beckett_lover!!

xx

----------


## Rach33

Amelia made it for me it's wkd isn't it he he

----------


## squarelady

What with Jake being unemployed he's bound to be spending some time in the pub now isn't he? I mean he's hardly going to go drinking in Scarlett's and I know Danny's got some scenes in the pub soon!

----------


## Babe14

I think that both Jake and Chrissie should work in Fargos then eventually run the place :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

fargos? why? no action takes place there and chrissie belongs behind the bar at the vic!

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> fargos? why? no action takes place there and chrissie belongs behind the bar at the vic!
> 
> bondboffin


Is Fargo's even on Albert Square?  :Lol:  I think they should con Johnny out of all his money and take over Scarletts! Failing that when everything goes wrong Chrissie should let Jake move into the Vic and then he can help her sort out this whole Den mess!

----------


## Babe14

> Is Fargo's even on Albert Square?  I think they should con Johnny out of all his money and take over Scarletts! Failing that when everything goes wrong Chrissie should let Jake move into the Vic and then he can help her sort out this whole Den mess!


Alfie and Mo went their for their romantic meal.  Kat and Alfie went their recently when she returned to the Square, also Sam and Andy used to go there.  Rosie works there.  Plus it could feature a lot more in Enders and have some action centred around it.

----------


## squarelady

> Alfie and Mo went their for their romantic meal.  Kat and Alfie went their recently when she returned to the Square, also Sam and Andy used to go there.  Rosie works there.  Plus it could feature a lot more in Enders and have some action centred around it.


I know what Fargo's is but it's not actually on the Square.

----------


## kayleigh6654

I can just totally see Jake & Chrissie running the Vic.

----------


## Angeldelight

> Amelia made it for me it's wkd isn't it he he


Jake is the only man who is allowed with Chrissie... JAKE... JAKE... JAKE... EVIL Den... EVIL Den... EVIL Den... it's really spooky you know... hehe

----------


## Bryan

i donno if chrissie and jake are right for other, how comes when the writers even hint a possibility of romance everyone goes in mad mode

beliving that they are so made for each other and are unbrekabale

okay shannis and kalfie are definatly made for each other 

but jake and chrissie surley not, they'd have got together by now, chrissie just keeps palying him and winding him up if she wanted him she'd have got him by now, as she wears the trousers in their relationship, if one exists at all.

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

Remember they thought Joel was leaving so they will probably start bringing it in again we know they have some scenes on Friday and the week after so it's cool 

Thanks Angeldelight tis spooky isn't it I quite like it

----------


## Layne

Chrissie is coming a bit more in to it with the whole 'Whinny' thing! (see what i did there very funny)
 And Jake is coming a bit more in to it to, so lets just hope they get together!
That'll be an akward convosation
Jake:Hey Chrissie
Chrissie:Hey Jake, ain;t seen you in a while
Jake:yeh i no, same
Chrissie:yeh
Jake: I love you
Chrissie:I love you to, move in with me
Jake: Ok
They kiss!!!!


Layne
x x x

----------


## Angeldelight

> Chrissie is coming a bit more in to it with the whole 'Whinny' thing! (see what i did there very funny)
>  And Jake is coming a bit more in to it to, so lets just hope they get together!
> That'll be an akward convosation
> Jake:Hey Chrissie
> Chrissie:Hey Jake, ain;t seen you in a while
> Jake:yeh i no, same
> Chrissie:yeh
> Jake: I love you
> Chrissie:I love you to, move in with me
> ...



we can all dream hey... may be they sleep together then he leaves... then when he comes back... she pregnant... and he'll have to grovel to get her back... hehe

----------


## Layne

> we can all dream hey... may be they sleep together then he leaves... then when he comes back... she pregnant... and he'll have to grovel to get her back... hehe


That sounds better!! bring on the grovelling!

----------


## squarelady

Next week she cuts her hand and he looks after her when she gets upset and starts crying. Gorgeous little pictures in Inside Soap this week!

----------


## Blondie

Finally! I'm assuming they're the pictures on your banner? They're really sweet  :Smile:  I really think she'll confide in Jake at a later stage about what happened to Den, there's a nice little trust forming between them  :Wub:  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Finally! I'm assuming they're the pictures on your banner? They're really sweet  I really think she'll confide in Jake at a later stage about what happened to Den, there's a nice little trust forming between them  
> 
> Katie


Yep they are!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blondie

Where abouts are they? It looks like they're in that restaurant, Fargo's is it? It's nice that he's kind of there for her amongst all the chaos that's happening next week.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Where abouts are they? It looks like they're in that restaurant, Fargo's is it? It's nice that he's kind of there for her amongst all the chaos that's happening next week.
> 
> Katie


No, it's the living room and behind the bar. Here are the bigger photos for you -

----------


## Blondie

Thanks squarelady! Fantastic pictures. I'm sure all Jake and Chrissie fans will be very pleased to see them!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Thanks squarelady! Fantastic pictures. I'm sure all Jake and Chrissie fans will be very pleased to see them!
> 
> Katie


Thayt's alright, thought it only fair the spread the love!  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Wow, great pics to come back to. Can't wait.   :Cheer:  I love the last one - the look she's giving him.   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

I'm guessing that all this was filmed after Joel found out he wasn't going to be axed, so it looks like now the J&C romance will be knotched up a few gears!  Also it looks like Jake is being thrown into the heavy stuff in prep for all the big storylines when he returns!  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Lovely piccys thanks :Smile:  So this week she tells him to get lost and next week she let's him take care of her awwww

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah apparently sharon gives her blessing! At the end of all about soap it like posts questions about what is happening next fortnight and it says...... Will chrissie finally seduce jake moon?

hope she does.
xxx

----------


## Katie

Oh well, at least we now know Jake and Chrissie is not just a figment of our imagination now - they actually have some proper scenes together!

----------


## squarelady

> I'm guessing that all this was filmed after Joel found out he wasn't going to be axed, so it looks like now the J&C romance will be knotched up a few gears!  Also it looks like Jake is being thrown into the heavy stuff in prep for all the big storylines when he returns! 
> 
> Lovely piccys thanks So this week she tells him to get lost and next week she let's him take care of her awwww


Yep! Looks like it, the title for the next week was _'Can Chrissie finally seduce Jake Moon?'_ - I really hope so! 

Like I've said many times before I think with everything happening/about to happen they'll need each others support. I think they'll make a brilliant couple. He's very protective as it is and I think this will continue that. It's time Chrissie opened up to someone and showed that she's not as strong as she looks and Jake could be her man.

Hopefully after the fire and his break he'll be able to come back and she'll be there for him. He didn't give up on her when she was married to Den so now she's free and single he's got nothing to stop him!  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

Oh, and I'm glad everyone like the piccies!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Right all you Jake and Chrissie fans get voting in SOAPLIFE they have a vote for whether you think Jake and Chrissie should get together or not VOTE YES I did

----------


## Rach33

> Will chrissie finally seduce jake moon?


She better going to buy it now Can't wait I love JC like you didn't know that already he he thanks for the pics Squarelady they're great

----------


## kayleigh6654

Jake and Chrissieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee -loves- those pics are just adorable!! I cant wait for next Tuesday now!

----------


## Rach33

Guys I've just realised we're on the 74 page mark how cool is that and was started on the 24th March nearly three months

----------


## squarelady

I honestly can't wait. It's going to be a brilliant summer for 'Enders!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

Me neither but I will be upset if nought happens with JC

----------


## kayleigh6654

They look to have some reeeeeeally good stuff coming up, which is good after last year when it wasn't so good. I can't wait!

----------


## Treacle

*This has exceeded a suitable size in length the new topic can be found here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=11463
Closing*

----------

